# PLA fights against the coronavirus outbreak



## LKJ86

*Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHALIB

they have resources and infrastructure to tackle any problem


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

isn't this a crisis?
Why do all these doctors and troops have time to pose?

strange place, you never see such posing in other crisis areas around the world.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

I wish our Chinese Brothers and Sisters best of Luck, May Allah help them in containing the virus and halt the outbreak .


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602976
> View attachment 602977
> View attachment 602978
> View attachment 602979


*Wuhan's Huoshenshan Hospital begins operations*


----------



## Beast

Rusty said:


> This is a very offensive comment to the Chinese, they are an atheist nation and while they tolerate religion, they firmly disapprove and will try to control it in the future.
> 
> They are even going to re-write the quran
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ite-Bible-Quran-reflect-socialist-values.html
> 
> Please apologize for hurting the feelings of the Chinese nation.


@waz @The Eagle
I don't think this reply is appropriate in time of crisis for the global. If this guy has no positive to contribute. I think he shall shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Local troops help transport and distribute living materials in Wuhan*
Source China Military Online | Editor Huang Panyue | Time 2020-02-03 17:00:41





The military trucks load living goods and materials at the distribution center in Hubei Province. (81.cn/Photo by Hong Peishu)

By Gao Hui, He Wutao and Hong Peishu

WUHAN, Feb. 2 --On February 2, the PLA troops stationed in China’s Hubei Province dispatched 50 military trucks to transport over 200 tons of living goods and materials from some distribution centers to major grocery stores in Wuhan to support the daily life of local residents.

It is reported that logistics distribution companies in Wuhan have not yet resumed operation and the manpower for market supply is insufficient due to the current epidemic situation. In order to guarantee the normal supply of living goods and provide fresh vegetables for Wuhan citizens during the epidemic prevention and control period, and at the request of the Wuhan Headquarters for the Control and Treatment of Pneumonia, the PLA Hubei Provincial Military Command coordinated the military units stationed in Hubei to establish a PLA Anti-epidemic Transportation Support Team to undertake some daily living goods and materials transportation support tasks in Wuhan.

The PLA Anti-epidemic Transportation Support Team was formed on the afternoon of February 1, including 130 military trucks and more than 260 military personnel selected from the PLA troops and military academies stationed in Hubei. From now on, the team will station on-site and dispatch trucks and personnel to support the distribution and transportation of living materials at various places in Wuhan according to the daily requirements of local distribution centers.





Personnel of the PLA Anti-epidemic Transportation Support Team load living goods and materials at the distribution center on Feb. 2, 2020.(81.cn/Photo by Hong Peishu)





On Feb 2 at a distribution center, personnel of the PLA Anti-epidemic Transportation Support Team load living goods and materials to be transported to major grocery stores in Wuhan. (81.cn/Photo by Hong Peishu) 





Personnel of the PLA Anti-epidemic Transportation Support Team prepare to board military trunks for transportation missions on Feb. 2, 2020. (81.cn/Photo by Hong Peishu)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

"When they learned that we are from the PLA, they looked relieved instantly," said Liu Li, Member of the Third Military Medical University Medical Team who joined the front-line of fighting novel coronavirus in Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602976
> View attachment 602977
> View attachment 602978
> View attachment 602979


*Coronavirus patients move into Huoshenshan Hospital*




Via @findmehoney2013 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical staff make final preparations at Huoshenshan Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Coronavirus patients move into Huoshenshan Hospital*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan's Huoshenshan Hospital starts taking patients, creates negative pressure ward*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

February 3, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*China‘s Second New Hospital for Viral Pneumonia in Wuhan to be Completed in Record Short Time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

A cured patient strikes elbow with a medical staff instead of shaking hands at Tangdu Hospital of Xi'an Air Force Military Medical University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The first patient recovering from novel coronavirus infection in Shaanxi Province was discharged from hospital on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)








A cured patient waves goodbye at Tangdu Hospital of Xi'an Air Force Military Medical University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The first patient recovering from novel coronavirus infection in Shaanxi Province was discharged from hospital on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## LKJ86

*Eight novel coronavirus patients leave hospital in Wuhan*





*Wuhan reports recovery of first 14 infected medical workers*


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital
February 5, 2020


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 603611
> 
> A cured patient strikes elbow with a medical staff instead of shaking hands at Tangdu Hospital of Xi'an Air Force Military Medical University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The first patient recovering from novel coronavirus infection in Shaanxi Province was discharged from hospital on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 603612
> 
> A cured patient waves goodbye at Tangdu Hospital of Xi'an Air Force Military Medical University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The first patient recovering from novel coronavirus infection in Shaanxi Province was discharged from hospital on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Wuhan racing to add 10,000+ beds for coronavirus patients within days*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *China's Wuhan racing to add 10,000+ beds for coronavirus patients within days*


February 4, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Personnel training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

February 6, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital
February 6, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese hospitals discharge 1,153 recovered patients of coronavirus infection*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-06 08:13:26 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 6 (Xinhua) -- A total of 1,153 patients infected with the novel coronavirus had been discharged from hospital after recovery by the end of Wednesday, Chinese health authorities announced Thursday.

Wednesday saw 261 people walk out of the hospital after recovery, the National Health Commission said in its daily report.

By the end of Wednesday, a total of 563 people had died of the disease and 28,018 confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection had been reported in 31 provincial-level regions and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

Feel sorry for the soldiers forced into this

this will wipe percentage points off Chinese GDP for 2020


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Good luck to all our chinese friends and Chinese Nation. Hope they defeat this corona virus.


----------



## samsara

aziqbal said:


> Feel sorry for the soldiers forced into this
> 
> this will wipe percentage points off Chinese GDP for 2020


You can read the GDP matter here, authored by Zhang Yansheng, the chief research fellow with the China Center for International Economic Exchanges.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1178813.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

February 7, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital
February 9, 2020


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Novel Coronavirus Pneumonia (NCP) Candidate Vaccines Enter Animal Testing Phase*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Companies across China Resume Operation Amid Battle Against Epidemic*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

February 12, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*First Group of NCP Patients Discharged from Temporary Hospitals in Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese army uses helicopters to transport medicine and supplies in Hubei*





*Medical teams, supplies and daily necessities rush to Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*Guangdong sends first batch of medical team to Hubei's Jingzhou*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-11 19:23:44 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team of Fujian departs for Yichang to aid epidemic control efforts*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-11 22:00:49 | Editor: Lu Hui


----------



## LKJ86

*159 medical workers from Chongqing leave for Xiaogan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-11 22:10:24 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*310-member medical team of Jiangsu departs for Huangshi to aid novel coronavirus control work*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-12 19:02:01 | Editor: mingmei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

February 13, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese military sends additional 2,600 medical personnel to Wuhan*
Source China Military Online | Editor Dong Zhaohui | Time 2020-02-13 10:57:20





By Zhu Hongliang and Zhou Na

BEIJING, Feb. 13 -- With approval of Chinese President Xi Jinping, also chairman of the Central Military Commission, the Chinese military will send additional 2,600 medical personnel to Wuhan to help fight against the outbreak of novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19).

By referring to the operation mode of Wuhan Huoshenshan Hospital, the 2,600 military medial personnel will undertake the tasks of treating patients that have been diagnosed and confirmed in the Wuhan Taikang Tongji Hospital and the Guanggu Branch of Hubei Maternal and Child Health Hospital.

The Wuhan Taikang Tongji Hospital plans to open 860 beds, and the Guanggu Branch of Hubei Maternal and Child Health Hospital plans to open 700 beds. Both hospitals will set up clinical wards with auxiliary departments for infection control, testing, special diagnosis, radiological diagnosis, medical devices, disinfection supply, information and medical engineering.

The 2,600 military medical personnel are drawn from the PLA Army, Navy, Air Force, Rocket Force, Strategic Support Force, Joint Logistic Support Force and Armed Police Force. According to the above two hospitals’ treatment capacity and construction progress, the military medical personnel will be deployed in batches. The first group of 1,400 personnel has arrived in Wuhan on February 13 and scheduled to carry out medical treatment as soon as possible.

Up to now, the Chinese military has sent 3 batches of more than 4,000 medical personnel to support Wuhan in fighting against the epidemic of novel coronary pneumonia (COVID-19).


----------



## LKJ86

*More Military Medics, Supplies Sent to Coronavirus-hit Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*First coronavirus patients discharged from Huoshenshan Hospital*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*74-member medical team from Guangxi departs for Shiyan to help combat novel coronavirus*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-12 21:20:40 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team from Ningxia leaves for Xiangyang to aid novel coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-12 21:41:08 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*277 medical workers from Fujian leaves for Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-13 19:21:30 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers across China head for Hubei to aid coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-13 07:44:08 | Editor: ZD

*Yunnan Province*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Medical workers across China head for Hubei to aid coronavirus control


*Liaoning Province*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Medical workers across China head for Hubei to aid coronavirus control


*Heilongjiang Province*


----------



## LKJ86

*Companies in China busy producing medical materials for coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-13 07:55:18 | Editor: ZD


----------



## LKJ86

*Enterprises resume production to ensure supplies during epidemic fight*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-13 16:30:47 | Editor: Xiaoxia


----------



## LKJ86

*A closer look into Wuhan's makeshift hospital*


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *First coronavirus patients discharged from Huoshenshan Hospital*
> View attachment 605534
> View attachment 605535
> View attachment 605536
> View attachment 605537
> View attachment 605538
> View attachment 605539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 605815
> View attachment 605816
> View attachment 605817
> View attachment 605818
> View attachment 605819

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Fourth batch of 453 medical staff from Zhejiang depart for Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-14 16:55:20 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*3,000 More Medical Staff Get to Hubei to Aid Anti-epidemic Efforts*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Military Medics Commence Work in Wuhan Hospital Amid Epidemic Control*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

February 13, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Liaoning sends 2nd batch of 233 medical staff to Hubei to aid novel coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-14 22:07:27 | Editor: mingmei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*4th batch of 124 medical staff of Hainan leaves for Hubei to aid novel coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-15 07:54:07 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Second batch of medical team from Changde leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-15 22:01:34 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*New COVID-19 cases outside Hubei drop for 11th consecutive day*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Graphics Show Latest Statistics about COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

*1,200 military medics arrive in Wuhan to help battle coronavirus*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-17 15:22:06 | Editor: huaxia





WUHAN, Feb. 17 (Xinhua) -- A total of 1,200 medical professionals, which make up the second group of the 2,600 reinforcement medics sent by the armed forces of China, arrived in Wuhan Monday to help contain the virus.

This group of medical personnel is tasked with treating patients in the branch of Hubei's Maternity and Child Health Care Hospital at the Optics Valley in Wuhan and will start to work immediately after the facility is completed.

China promised to send 2,600 additional medical professionals from the military to assist in curbing the epidemic in Wuhan last week and the first group of 1,400 enlisted men and women arrived on Feb. 13. Upon arrival, they have been treating confirmed patients of the COVID-19 in Taikang Tongji Hospital.

So far, the armed forces have dispatched 4,000 healthcare professionals in three batches to support Wuhan in the fight against the virus outbreak.


----------



## LKJ86

February 17, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan Today: Y-20 aircraft deliver aid to Wuhan*





*600+ military medics dispatched to assist coronavirus-hit Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

February 17, 2020
















Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Wuhan
February 15, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*How does China combat #coronavirus: More than 20,000 medics fight epidemic in Wuhan*





*Graphics: Latest Statistics about COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team from Guizhou leaves for Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-17 07:24:46 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Fifth batch of medical workers from Yunnan leave for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-17 07:58:50 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*3rd batch of 100 medical members from Liaoning set off to aid coronavirus control efforts in Xiangyang*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-17 22:34:57 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Title123

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 607006
> View attachment 607007
> View attachment 607008
> View attachment 607010
> View attachment 607011
> View attachment 607012
> View attachment 607013


In the future some of old age selfish chinese will try to eat wild animal acquires from chinese black market and spread new kind of deadly virus.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Tenth batch of medical team from Shanxi leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-18 14:42:09 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers leave for Hubei to aid novel coronavirus control*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-18 18:53:29 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*7th batch of medical workers from Inner Mongolia leaves for Hubei Province*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-19 07:32:33 | Editor: ZD


----------



## LKJ86

*12th batch of medical team from Chongqing leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-19 21:40:35 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*4th batch of medical team from Shaanxi leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 07:16:18 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*6 batch of medical team from Yunnan departs for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 07:49:22 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*11th batch of 172 medical staff of Fujian departs for Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 18:52:59 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*12th batch of medical staff from Shandong, Shanxi depart for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 19:59:51 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*11th batch of medical team from Liaoning sets off to aid coronavirus control efforts in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 21:51:32 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*13th batch of 240 medical staff from Chongqing to Hubei departs to help anti-virus battle*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 22:03:28 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*11th batch of medical team from Tianjin leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 22:42:30 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*7th batch of 176 medical personnel from Yunnan to Hubei departs to help battle against novel coronavirus*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-20 22:58:58 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*8th batch of medical workers from Inner Mongolia departs for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 16:29:54 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*2nd batch of traditional Chinese medicine medical team of Shaanxi leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 16:42:08 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*6th batch of 172 medical personnel from Gansu leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 19:13:39 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*8th batch of 175 medical workers from Hebei departs for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 22:09:26 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Team of 173 medical workers from Chongqing leaves for Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 22:29:16 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Chengdu sends 231 health workers, medical supplies to Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-21 22:34:11 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Hunan medical workers leave for Hubei to aid novel coronavirus fight*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-22 07:18:14 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Shanxi leave for Hubei to help fight against COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-22 17:04:29 | Editor: Xiaoxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team from Guizhou leaves for Hubei to aid novel coronavirus fight*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-22 21:15:56 | Editor: Lu Hui


----------



## LKJ86

*Hebei medical team leave for Hubei to help fight against COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-22 22:03:19 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team from Hunan leaves for Huanggang to aid novel coronavirus fight*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-23 07:49:53 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*8th batch of medical team from Heilongjiang leaves for Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-24 07:29:14 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*16th batch of medical staff dispatched from Chongqing to Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-24 22:05:07 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Graphics Show Latest Statistics about COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital
February 24, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*Novel coronavirus NAT lab improves epidemic diagnosis in Huoshenshan Hospital*
Source China Military Online | Editor Li Wei | Time 2020-02-25 19:21:28





A newly-built novel coronavirus Nucleic Acid testing (NAT) lab is officially put into operation in Huoshenshan Hospital.

By Sun Li, Wang Ruitao and Wang Junbo

WUHAN, Feb.25 -- The newly-built novel coronavirus nucleic acid testing (NAT) lab in Huoshenshan Hospital was officially put into operation on February 24. The lab can handle more than 200 samples on a daily basis and will significantly improve the turnover rate of patients in the hospital.

According to Wang Zhihua, chief technician of the testing department in Huoshenshan Hospital, the initial setup of Huoshenshan Hospital did not include a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) laboratory (gene amplification laboratory, also known as nucleic acid testing laboratory). Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention helped them with all the testing. “We wasted a lot of time on the sample transfer process. It was also very risky because we could only see rough negative or positive results without detailed data of the reactions, which made further clinical advice and interpretation not easy. So we determined to build this laboratory to enhance the hospital's own testing capability, and to facilitate clinical research and treatment," he said.

The new lab is located in the medical technology building in the northwest corner of the makeshift hospital. Its design has been subjected to careful and scientific scrutiny of experts of bio safety and gene amplification. The lab adopts P2 + safety level with negative pressure. Strict infection control standards and work flows are formulated in order to minimize the risk of infection. The medics will take strict three-level protection measures and operate in biological safety cabinets, the standard of which is much higher than that of ordinary 3A hospitals.

It is also known that the NAT lab has separated the reagent preparation area, sample processing area and amplification and result analysis area. It can carry out pathogen detection of suspected or confirmed cases as well as aerosol monitoring in the medical area. The number of samples tested daily would exceed 200.

Xia Xinyi, head of the testing department of Huoshenshan Hospital, expressed: "We can also further improve the testing capability through staff shifts and non-stop operation of the instrument, so we can achieve the testing of four or five hundred samples daily." In terms of testing capacity, we have reached the level equivalent to a specialist hospital for infectious diseases, so as toensure the normal operation of 1,000-bed in hospital and rapid turnover of patients as well.


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Novel coronavirus NAT lab improves epidemic diagnosis in Huoshenshan Hospital*
> Source China Military Online | Editor Li Wei | Time 2020-02-25 19:21:28
> 
> View attachment 609227
> 
> A newly-built novel coronavirus Nucleic Acid testing (NAT) lab is officially put into operation in Huoshenshan Hospital.
> 
> By Sun Li, Wang Ruitao and Wang Junbo
> 
> WUHAN, Feb.25 -- The newly-built novel coronavirus nucleic acid testing (NAT) lab in Huoshenshan Hospital was officially put into operation on February 24. The lab can handle more than 200 samples on a daily basis and will significantly improve the turnover rate of patients in the hospital.
> 
> According to Wang Zhihua, chief technician of the testing department in Huoshenshan Hospital, the initial setup of Huoshenshan Hospital did not include a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) laboratory (gene amplification laboratory, also known as nucleic acid testing laboratory). Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention helped them with all the testing. “We wasted a lot of time on the sample transfer process. It was also very risky because we could only see rough negative or positive results without detailed data of the reactions, which made further clinical advice and interpretation not easy. So we determined to build this laboratory to enhance the hospital's own testing capability, and to facilitate clinical research and treatment," he said.
> 
> The new lab is located in the medical technology building in the northwest corner of the makeshift hospital. Its design has been subjected to careful and scientific scrutiny of experts of bio safety and gene amplification. The lab adopts P2 + safety level with negative pressure. Strict infection control standards and work flows are formulated in order to minimize the risk of infection. The medics will take strict three-level protection measures and operate in biological safety cabinets, the standard of which is much higher than that of ordinary 3A hospitals.
> 
> It is also known that the NAT lab has separated the reagent preparation area, sample processing area and amplification and result analysis area. It can carry out pathogen detection of suspected or confirmed cases as well as aerosol monitoring in the medical area. The number of samples tested daily would exceed 200.
> 
> Xia Xinyi, head of the testing department of Huoshenshan Hospital, expressed: "We can also further improve the testing capability through staff shifts and non-stop operation of the instrument, so we can achieve the testing of four or five hundred samples daily." In terms of testing capacity, we have reached the level equivalent to a specialist hospital for infectious diseases, so as toensure the normal operation of 1,000-bed in hospital and rapid turnover of patients as well.


----------



## LKJ86

*China's military medics: Ready and resolute to fight against virus*


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*26 provincial-level regions in China report no new COVID-19 case*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-26 22:11:02 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- No new cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported Tuesday in 26 of 31 provincial-level regions on the Chinese mainland, according to health authorities Wednesday.

The Chinese mainland reported a total of 406 new COVID-19 cases Tuesday, including 401 in Hubei, one in Shandong, Shanghai and Hebei each and two in Sichuan, showed figures released by the National Health Commission (NHC) and local health authorities.

The number of new cases outside Hubei, the epicenter of the COVID-19 outbreak, was down from nine on Monday and 11 on Sunday.

China's southernmost island province of Hainan Wednesday joined a number of other provincial-level regions in lowering their emergency responses to COVID-19 after reporting no or few new cases in the past week.

The response level of the tropical province was lowered from the first level, the highest in a four-tier response system, to the third level starting at 5 p.m. Wednesday, according to local authorities.

Mi Feng, a spokesperson for the NHC, told a daily press conference on Wednesday that the Chinese mainland excluding Hubei Tuesday reported no new deaths from COVID-19 and a decrease of 25 in the existing number of severe cases.

The number of cured and discharged COVID-19 patients across China is continuing to rise thanks to the increased force of medical professionals and the improved treatment methods in the battle, Mi said.

"In the next step, on the basis of procedure-based follow-up tracking and checking of discharged patients' health status, we will step up analysis of recovered cases and sum up relatively mature diagnosis and treatment methods so as to provide experience and technical support for follow-up patients treatment and the COVID-19 control in relevant countries," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Army Medics Race Against Time in Receiving More Coronavirus Patients*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Over 100 patients discharged from Huoshenshan, Leishenshan hospitals*





*Recovered patient records his 20 plus days in Huoshenshan hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*ICU doctors: The last defense line for the critically ill*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Medics leave for Hubei to aid novel coronavirus fight*
新华网 | 2020-02-28 20:30:12 | Editor: Xiaoxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Three military-led hospitals in coronavirus-hit Wuhan increase capacity to 2,900 beds*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-02-27 19:46:32 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- Three designated hospitals where military medics are tasked with treating patients of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in Wuhan, the epicenter of the virus outbreak, have increased their total capacity to around 2,900 beds.

"The hospital originally planned to prepare 700 beds for COVID-19 patients, but after making adjustments to the inpatient ward to treat more patients, we increased more than 100 beds," said Dai Fangguo, head of a branch of Hubei's Maternity and Child Health Care Hospital.

The other two, namely the makeshift Huoshenshan Hospital and the Taikang Tongji Hospital, have added over 300 beds.

The medical professionals dispatched from the military to assist Hubei have explored a number of efficient approaches to combating COVID-19 including multi-disciplinary diagnosis and treatment, expert panel consultations, as well as a treatment model combining nutritional therapy, psychological counseling and recovery training.

The medics have also conducted remote consultations with counterparts based in Beijing via a 5G-powered telemedicine platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Tank-like robots play their part in epidemic clean-up*


----------



## LKJ86

*132 COVID-19 patients cured, discharged from "Wuhan Livingroom"*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-01 20:33:29 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team in Hubei improves curative effects with remote diagnostics*


----------



## LKJ86

Huoshenshan Hospital
February 28, 2020


----------



## LKJ86

*202 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-02 09:01:13 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 202 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 42 deaths on Sunday on the Chinese mainland.

All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 141 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Sunday, 2,837 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 255 to 7,110.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,026 by the end of Sunday, including 32,652 patients who were still being treated, 44,462 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,912 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 715 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 46,219 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 8,154 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Sunday, 98 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 40 in Taiwan, including one death.

Thirty-six patients in Hong Kong, eight in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Daily Mask Production Output Exceeds 110 Mln Units*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *202 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-02 09:01:13 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 202 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 42 deaths on Sunday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 141 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Sunday, 2,837 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 255 to 7,110.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,026 by the end of Sunday, including 32,652 patients who were still being treated, 44,462 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,912 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 715 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 46,219 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 8,154 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, 98 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 40 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Thirty-six patients in Hong Kong, eight in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*125 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-03 08:37:10 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 125 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 31 deaths on Monday on the Chinese mainland.

All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 129 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Monday, 2,742 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 304 to 6,806.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,151 by the end of Monday, including 30,004 patients who were still being treated, 47,204 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,943 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 587 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 40,651 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 7,650 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Monday, 100 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 41 in Taiwan, including one death.

Thirty-six patients in Hong Kong, eight in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *125 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-03 08:37:10 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 125 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 31 deaths on Monday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 129 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Monday, 2,742 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 304 to 6,806.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,151 by the end of Monday, including 30,004 patients who were still being treated, 47,204 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,943 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 587 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 40,651 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 7,650 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Monday, 100 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 41 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Thirty-six patients in Hong Kong, eight in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*119 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-04 10:05:11 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 119 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 38 deaths on Tuesday on the Chinese mainland.

Among the deaths, 37 were in Hubei Province and one in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 143 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Tuesday, 2,652 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 390 to 6,416.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,270 by the end of Tuesday, including 27,433 patients who were still being treated, 49,856 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,981 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 520 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 36,432 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 6,250 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Tuesday, 100 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 42 in Taiwan, including one death.

Thirty-seven patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA team contributes to transportation of goods*
By WU YONG in Wuhan | China Daily | Updated: 2020-03-03 09:29






People's Liberation Army soldiers unload groceries at a community in Wuhan, Hubei province, last month. LIU BIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

With the approval of the Central Military Commission, the Hubei provincial military command has mobilized 130 trucks and 260 soldiers to form a team to help transport food and other necessities for the 10 million residents in the city of Wuhan, capital of Hubei.

Since the lockdown of the city on Jan 23, the transport of such goods has been a severe challenge, particularly because most local logistics companies were on vacation due to the Spring Festival.

In order to meet residents' needs, the People's Liberation Army's transportation team is responsible for delivering supplies from the outskirts to downtown supermarkets scattered around the 8,500 square-kilometer city.

"I have driven over 2,000 km in the past month, which is even longer than my past five years of driving," said Zhu Chunlei, a soldier on the team.

"No matter how severe the epidemic situation is, the basic lives of the people must be fully safeguarded. This is our mission. I am a soldier to serve the people. When the country needs me, I will fulfill the mission."

In order to ensure that fresh vegetables and other goods can reach residents as soon as possible, Zhu and his companions - most of whom participated in rescue efforts during the 2008 Wenchuan earthquake and floods in 2016 - usually set off early in the morning and return late in the afternoon.

Wang Yujing, deputy manager of the fresh food division of Wuhan Zhongbai supermarket storage and logistics center, said that the PLA team is very efficient, as it could deliver up to 50 tons of goods in half an hour.

"The arrival of the military transportation team is a boost not only for logistics but also for us all," Wang said.

_Li Dingdian contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*More Than 600 COVID-19 Patients Discharged after Recovery from One Temporary Hospital in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *119 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-04 10:05:11 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 119 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 38 deaths on Tuesday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> Among the deaths, 37 were in Hubei Province and one in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 143 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 2,652 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 390 to 6,416.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,270 by the end of Tuesday, including 27,433 patients who were still being treated, 49,856 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 2,981 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 520 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 36,432 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 6,250 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Tuesday, 100 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 42 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Thirty-seven patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*139 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-05 09:26:20 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 139 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 31 deaths on Wednesday on the Chinese mainland.

All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 143 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Wednesday, 2,189 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 464 to 5,952.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,409 by the end of Wednesday, including 25,352 patients who were still being treated, 52,045 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,012 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 522 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 32,870 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 6,584 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Wednesday, two imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, all of which were in Zhejiang Province. By the end of Wednesday, 20 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Wednesday, 104 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 42 in Taiwan, including one death.

Forty-three patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *139 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-05 09:26:20 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 139 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 31 deaths on Wednesday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> All the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 143 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, 2,189 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 464 to 5,952.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,409 by the end of Wednesday, including 25,352 patients who were still being treated, 52,045 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,012 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 522 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 32,870 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 6,584 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, two imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, all of which were in Zhejiang Province. By the end of Wednesday, 20 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Wednesday, 104 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 42 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Forty-three patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*143 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-06 10:03:02 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 143 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 30 deaths on Thursday on the Chinese mainland.

Among the deaths, 29 were in Hubei Province and one in Hainan Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 102 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Thursday, 1,681 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 215 to 5,737.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,552 by the end of Thursday, including 23,784 patients who were still being treated, 53,726 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,042 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 482 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 29,896 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 5,457 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Thursday, 16 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including 11 in Gansu Province, four in Beijing and one in Shanghai. By the end of Thursday, 36 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Thursday, 104 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 44 in Taiwan, including one death.

Forty-six patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Pic story of medical staff conducting detections at Leishenshan Hospital*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-06 18:47:08 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *143 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-06 10:03:02 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 143 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 30 deaths on Thursday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> Among the deaths, 29 were in Hubei Province and one in Hainan Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 102 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Thursday, 1,681 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 215 to 5,737.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,552 by the end of Thursday, including 23,784 patients who were still being treated, 53,726 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,042 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 482 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 29,896 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 5,457 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Thursday, 16 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including 11 in Gansu Province, four in Beijing and one in Shanghai. By the end of Thursday, 36 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Thursday, 104 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 44 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Forty-six patients in Hong Kong, nine in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*99 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 09:00:36 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 7 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 99 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 28 deaths on Friday on the Chinese mainland.

The 28 deaths were all reported in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 99 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Friday, 1,678 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 248 to 5,489.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,651 by the end of Friday, including 22,177 patients who were still being treated, 55,404 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,070 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 502 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 26,730 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 4,773 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Friday, 24 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including 17 in Gansu Province, three in Beijing, three in Shanghai and one in Guangdong Province. By the end of Friday, 60 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Friday, 107 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan, including one death.

Fifty-one patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan closes second temporary hospital as new cases decline*


----------



## LKJ86

*How is China rebooting economy while fighting epidemic?*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *99 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 09:00:36 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 7 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 99 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 28 deaths on Friday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> The 28 deaths were all reported in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 99 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Friday, 1,678 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 248 to 5,489.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,651 by the end of Friday, including 22,177 patients who were still being treated, 55,404 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,070 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 502 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 26,730 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 4,773 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Friday, 24 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including 17 in Gansu Province, three in Beijing, three in Shanghai and one in Guangdong Province. By the end of Friday, 60 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Friday, 107 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan, including one death.
> 
> Fifty-one patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 12 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*44 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-08 09:15:30 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 44 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 27 deaths on Saturday on the Chinese mainland.

The 27 deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 84 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Saturday, 1,661 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 225 to 5,264.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,695 by the end of Saturday, including 20,533 patients who were still being treated, 57,065 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,097 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 458 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added 23,074 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 4,021 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Saturday, three imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including two in Beijing and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Saturday, 63 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Saturday, 109 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.

Fifty-five patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 13 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Makeshift hospital closed at China Optics Valley Convention & Exhibition Center in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 07:15:27 | Editor: huaxia






Medical workers pose for a group photo outside a makeshift hospital at the China Optics Valley Convention & Exhibition Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, March 6, 2020. The makeshift hospital, which started receiving COVID-19 patients on Feb. 17, was closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)






A medical worker speaks via video chat at a makeshift hospital at the China Optics Valley Convention & Exhibition Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, March 6, 2020. The makeshift hospital, which started receiving COVID-19 patients on Feb. 17, was closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)


----------



## LKJ86

*All patients at "Wuhan Livingroom" makeshift hospital discharged*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 20:42:09 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Portraits: females working at their posts to contribute to fight against COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 22:04:20 | Editor: ZD


----------



## LKJ86

*CMC sends regards to servicewomen fighting COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-07 13:58:51 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 7 (Xinhua) -- The Political Work Department of China's Central Military Commission has sent a letter of consolation to female soldiers on the front line of fighting the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) ahead of International Women's Day.

The military has taken active measures to support the prevention and control of the epidemic, the letter said, extending regards to all servicewomen fighting on the front line.

The epidemic prevention and control situation has seen steady improvement and the resumption of the order of work and life has been accelerating, the letter said, expressing hope that the servicewomen can continue their outstanding performance and put the people's safety and health as the top priority.

The letter also urged them to take good care of themselves on the front line.


----------



## LKJ86

*Military medical workers awarded for fighting COVID-19 in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-05 17:56:10 | Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, March 5 (Xinhua) -- A total of 36 medical workers from the People's Liberation Army (PLA) of China have been awarded military exploits for their outstanding performances on the front line of fighting the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.

A ceremony was held Thursday at Huoshenshan Hospital, one of the two makeshift hospitals specially built for treating COVID-19 patients, for the awardees, which included medical experts, nurses and others.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *44 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-08 09:15:30 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 44 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 27 deaths on Saturday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> The 27 deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 84 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Saturday, 1,661 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 225 to 5,264.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,695 by the end of Saturday, including 20,533 patients who were still being treated, 57,065 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,097 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 458 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added 23,074 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 4,021 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Saturday, three imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, including two in Beijing and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Saturday, 63 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Saturday, 109 confirmed cases including two deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> Fifty-five patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 13 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*40 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 09:28:23 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 40 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 22 deaths on Sunday on the Chinese mainland.

Among the deaths, 21 were in Hubei Province and one in Guangdong Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 60 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Sunday, 1,535 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 153 to 5,111.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,735 by the end of Sunday, including 19,016 patients who were still being treated, 58,600 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,119 people who had died of the disease.

The commission said that 421 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 20,146 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 3,802 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Sunday, four imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, all of which were in Gansu Province. By the end of Sunday, 67 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Sunday, 114 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.

Fifty-nine patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 15 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan suspends operations of 11 temporary hospitals as situation stabilizes*


----------



## LKJ86

*Female medical workers fight on epidemic front line on Int'l Women's Day*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 08:19:24 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Event celebrating Int'l Women's Day held in makeshift hospital in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-08 20:30:46 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Last batch of cured patients transferred away from sports venue-turned-hospital in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 07:35:08 | Editor: mingmei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*53 community workers die on China's front line against epidemic*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 12:47:37 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 9 (Xinhua) -- As of Sunday, 53 community workers had died in the line of duty in China's prevention and control of the COVID-19 epidemic, according to the Ministry of Civil Affairs.

Chen Yueliang, a division chief of the ministry, said at a press conference Monday that 49 of them were members of the Communist Party of China.

Commending the bravery and sacrifices of community workers and their contributions to the containment of the epidemic, Chen said the country will give more support and care for them.

Those community workers who sacrificed their lives will be given posthumous citations in addition to special pensions and preferential treatment for their family members, according to Chen.

In the meantime, the government pledged to secure the supply of protective gear for community workers, as well as allowances and financial support for those not covered by work-related injury insurance.

Chen also called for efforts in stopping formalities for formalities' sake and bureaucratism with enhanced public supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*14 temporary hospitals closed in China's Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 17:26:09 | Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, March 9 (Xinhua) -- Wuhan, the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak in central China's Hubei Province, on Monday suspended another public-facility-turned temporary hospital as the number of COVID-19 patients continued to drop in the city.

The temporary hospital of Jianghan, which was converted from the existing international exhibition center of Wuhan, closed at 3 p.m., bringing the number of closed temporary hospitals to 14.

To treat patients with mild symptoms and isolate the source of infection, Wuhan converted public venues such as exhibition centers and gymnasiums into 16 temporary hospitals.

Some 12,000 patients were treated in these temporary hospitals, according to the city's COVID-19 control headquarters.

The conversion work of the temporary hospital of Jianghan began at 5 p.m. on Feb. 3, and it was delivered to Wuhan Union Hospital and put into operation at 5 p.m. on Feb. 5.

With a total of 1,564 beds, the temporary hospital of Jianghan received its first patient at 9 p.m. on Feb. 5. Twenty-one medical teams from other provincial-level regions and six hospitals from Wuhan had worked in the hospital.

Over the past 34 days, the temporary hospital of Jianghan received a total of 1,848 patients, saw 521 patients being transferred to other hospitals and 1,327 patients discharged. It had the most available beds, admitted the most patients and saw the most discharged patients among all the temporary hospitals in Wuhan.

The other two temporary hospitals remaining in operation are expected to close Tuesday, the headquarters said.

Wuhan reported 36 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 18 deaths on Sunday.


----------



## LKJ86

*Metro system in Guangzhou intensifies epidemic protection measures*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 17:07:52 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *40 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 09:28:23 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 40 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 22 deaths on Sunday on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> Among the deaths, 21 were in Hubei Province and one in Guangdong Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 60 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Sunday, 1,535 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 153 to 5,111.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,735 by the end of Sunday, including 19,016 patients who were still being treated, 58,600 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,119 people who had died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 421 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 20,146 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 3,802 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Sunday, four imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, all of which were in Gansu Province. By the end of Sunday, 67 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, 114 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> Fifty-nine patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 15 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*19 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 09:13:49 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 19 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 17 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Monday.

The 17 deaths were all in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 36 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Monday, 1,297 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 317 to 4,794.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,754 by the end of Monday, including 17,721 patients who were still being treated, 59,897 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,136 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 349 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 16,982 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 4,148 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Monday, two imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, one of which was in Beijing and the other one was in Guangdong Province. By the end of Monday, 69 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Monday, 115 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 60 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 15 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Xi in Wuhan for COVID-19 prevention, control inspection*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 11:35:04 | Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, March 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping on Tuesday arrived in Wuhan, the epicenter of the COVID-19 outbreak, for an inspection of the epidemic prevention and control work in Hubei Province and its capital city Wuhan.

Xi, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, will visit and express regards to medical workers, military officers and soldiers, community workers, police officers, officials and volunteers who have been fighting the epidemic on the front line, as well as patients and residents during the inspection.


----------



## LKJ86

*All 16 temporary hospitals in Wuhan closed*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 18:39:36 | Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The last two temporary hospitals in Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak in central China's Hubei Province, were shut down Tuesday, marking the closure of all 16 temporary hospitals in the city.

The final batch of 49 patients walked out of the Wuchang temporary hospital at 3:30 p.m. Tuesday.

The temporary hospital, which was converted from Wuchang Hongshan Stadium, started operation on Feb. 5. With 784 beds, it received a total of 1,124 patients, and saw 833 patients discharged and 291 patients transferred to other hospitals.

Another temporary hospital which was opened nearby on Feb. 14 was also shut down Tuesday afternoon after 26 days of operation.

Featuring traditional Chinese medicine treatment, the makeshift hospital in Wuhan's Jiangxia District was transformed from a sports center. It received a total of 564 patients, 392 of whom were discharged after recovery.

To treat patients with mild symptoms and isolate the source of infection, Wuhan converted public venues such as exhibition centers and gymnasiums into 16 temporary hospitals.

Wang Chen, vice president of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, said the makeshift hospitals were created by using the minimum social resources and the simplest venues in order to expand the capacity of treatment and admit more patients in a short time.

Zhang Boli, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the closure of all the temporary hospitals in Wuhan suggests that these hospitals have finished their historic tasks in the battle against the coronavirus.

The 16 temporary hospitals in Wuhan have received a total of 13,000 patients and have played an effective role, Zhang added.


----------



## LKJ86

*Last COVID-19 patient being treated in hospital discharged in Changchun*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 16:22:09 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *All 16 temporary hospitals in Wuhan closed*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 18:39:36 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> WUHAN, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The last two temporary hospitals in Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak in central China's Hubei Province, were shut down Tuesday, marking the closure of all 16 temporary hospitals in the city.
> 
> The final batch of 49 patients walked out of the Wuchang temporary hospital at 3:30 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> The temporary hospital, which was converted from Wuchang Hongshan Stadium, started operation on Feb. 5. With 784 beds, it received a total of 1,124 patients, and saw 833 patients discharged and 291 patients transferred to other hospitals.
> 
> Another temporary hospital which was opened nearby on Feb. 14 was also shut down Tuesday afternoon after 26 days of operation.
> 
> Featuring traditional Chinese medicine treatment, the makeshift hospital in Wuhan's Jiangxia District was transformed from a sports center. It received a total of 564 patients, 392 of whom were discharged after recovery.
> 
> To treat patients with mild symptoms and isolate the source of infection, Wuhan converted public venues such as exhibition centers and gymnasiums into 16 temporary hospitals.
> 
> Wang Chen, vice president of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, said the makeshift hospitals were created by using the minimum social resources and the simplest venues in order to expand the capacity of treatment and admit more patients in a short time.
> 
> Zhang Boli, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the closure of all the temporary hospitals in Wuhan suggests that these hospitals have finished their historic tasks in the battle against the coronavirus.
> 
> The 16 temporary hospitals in Wuhan have received a total of 13,000 patients and have played an effective role, Zhang added.


----------



## LKJ86

*Temporary hospital of Jianghan closes in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 07:31:33 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *19 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 09:13:49 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 19 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 17 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Monday.
> 
> The 17 deaths were all in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 36 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Monday, 1,297 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 317 to 4,794.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,754 by the end of Monday, including 17,721 patients who were still being treated, 59,897 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,136 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 349 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 16,982 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 4,148 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Monday, two imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland, one of which was in Beijing and the other one was in Guangdong Province. By the end of Monday, 69 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Monday, 115 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 45 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 60 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 15 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*24 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-11 09:14:05 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 11 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 24 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 22 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday.

All the 22 deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 31 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Tuesday, 1,578 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 302 to 4,492.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,778 by the end of Tuesday, including 16,145 patients who were still being treated, 61,475 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,158 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 285 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 14,607 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 3,235 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Tuesday, 10 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland. Among them, six were reported in Beijing, two in Shanghai, one in Shandong Province and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Tuesday, 79 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Tuesday, 120 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 47 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 65 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 17 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*A glimpse of Wuchang makeshift hospital before it closed*


----------



## LKJ86

*Energy company revamps production lines to make mask material in NW China*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *24 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-11 09:14:05 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 11 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 24 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 22 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday.
> 
> All the 22 deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 31 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 1,578 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 302 to 4,492.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,778 by the end of Tuesday, including 16,145 patients who were still being treated, 61,475 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,158 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 285 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 14,607 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 3,235 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 10 imported cases of novel coronavirus infection were reported on the mainland. Among them, six were reported in Beijing, two in Shanghai, one in Shandong Province and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Tuesday, 79 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Tuesday, 120 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 47 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 65 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 17 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*15 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-12 09:16:09 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 15 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 11 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday.

Among the deaths, 10 were in Hubei Province and one in Shaanxi Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 33 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Wednesday, 1,318 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 235 to 4,257.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,793 by the end of Wednesday, including 14,831 patients who were still being treated, 62,793 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,169 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 253 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 13,701 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 2,206 people were discharged from medical observation.

Six imported cases were reported on the mainland Wednesday. Among them, three were reported in Guangdong Province, two in Gansu Province and one in Henan Province. By the end of Wednesday, 85 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Wednesday, 129 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 48 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 67 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 17 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Offices in south China megacity cautiously resume operation*


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Capital Airport Takes Measures to Prevent Imported Cases of COVID 19*


----------



## LKJ86

*China approves new antibody test kit for coronavirus*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *15 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-12 09:16:09 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 15 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 11 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday.
> 
> Among the deaths, 10 were in Hubei Province and one in Shaanxi Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 33 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, 1,318 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 235 to 4,257.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,793 by the end of Wednesday, including 14,831 patients who were still being treated, 62,793 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,169 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 253 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 13,701 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 2,206 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Six imported cases were reported on the mainland Wednesday. Among them, three were reported in Guangdong Province, two in Gansu Province and one in Henan Province. By the end of Wednesday, 85 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Wednesday, 129 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 48 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 67 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 17 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*8 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-13 11:22:47 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 13 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of eight new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and seven deaths on the Chinese mainland on Thursday.

Among the deaths, six were in Hubei Province and one in Shandong Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 33 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Thursday, 1,318 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 237 to 4,020.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,813 by the end of Thursday, including 13,526 patients who were still being treated, 64,111 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,176 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 147 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 12,161 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 2,483 people were discharged from medical observation.

Three imported cases were reported on the mainland Thursday. Among them, two were reported in Shanghai and one in Beijing. By the end of Thursday, 88 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Thursday, 131 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 49 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 75 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *8 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-13 11:22:47 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 13 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of eight new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and seven deaths on the Chinese mainland on Thursday.
> 
> Among the deaths, six were in Hubei Province and one in Shandong Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 33 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Thursday, 1,318 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 237 to 4,020.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,813 by the end of Thursday, including 13,526 patients who were still being treated, 64,111 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,176 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 147 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 12,161 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 2,483 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Three imported cases were reported on the mainland Thursday. Among them, two were reported in Shanghai and one in Beijing. By the end of Thursday, 88 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Thursday, 131 confirmed cases including three deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 49 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 75 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*11 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-14 10:49:27 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 11 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 13 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Friday.

All of the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 17 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Friday, 1,430 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 410 to 3,610.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,824 by the end of Friday, including 12,094 patients who were still being treated, 65,541 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,189 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 115 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 10,879 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 2,174 people were discharged from medical observation.

Seven imported cases were reported on the mainland Friday. Among them, four were reported in Shanghai, two in Gansu Province and one in Beijing. By the end of Friday, 95 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Friday, 137 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 50 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 78 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Last two children diagnosed with COVID-19 discharged from hospital in Shanghai*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-13 21:36:10 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Last person diagnosed with COVID-19 discharged from hospital in Shanxi*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-13 21:57:47 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*How does China combat #coronavirus: 16 temporary hospitals built in 16 days in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238717395058876416


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> *How does China combat #coronavirus: 16 temporary hospitals built in 16 days in Wuhan*


Probably better than what the US can offer.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *11 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-14 10:49:27 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 11 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 13 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Friday.
> 
> All of the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 17 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Friday, 1,430 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 410 to 3,610.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,824 by the end of Friday, including 12,094 patients who were still being treated, 65,541 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,189 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 115 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 10,879 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 2,174 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Seven imported cases were reported on the mainland Friday. Among them, four were reported in Shanghai, two in Gansu Province and one in Beijing. By the end of Friday, 95 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Friday, 137 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 50 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 78 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 20 newly confirmed cases of coronavirus infection*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-15 11:12:31 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 20 newly confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 10 deaths from novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) on the Chinese mainland Saturday.

All of the four newly-confirmed indigenous cases and all of the deaths were reported in Wuhan, the provincial capital and epicenter of the outbreak, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 39 newly-added suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Saturday, 1,370 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 384 to 3,226.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,844 by the end of Saturday, including 10,734 patients who were still being treated, 66,911 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,199 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 113 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission noted that 10,189 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,409 people were discharged from medical observation.

Sixteen imported cases were reported on the mainland Saturday. Among them, five were reported in Beijing, four in Zhejiang Province, three in both Shanghai and Gansu Province, as well as one in Guangdong Province. By the end of Saturday, 111 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Saturday, 141 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 53 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 81 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Pic story: transferring team contributes to battle against novel coronavirus*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-15 07:22:44|Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Beijing, Shanghai step up measures to limit number of imported cases*


----------



## LKJ86

*Fight to Reunite: How Wuhan Tackled COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

*PUMCH in Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 20 newly confirmed cases of coronavirus infection*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-15 11:12:31 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 20 newly confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 10 deaths from novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) on the Chinese mainland Saturday.
> 
> All of the four newly-confirmed indigenous cases and all of the deaths were reported in Wuhan, the provincial capital and epicenter of the outbreak, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 39 newly-added suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Saturday, 1,370 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 384 to 3,226.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,844 by the end of Saturday, including 10,734 patients who were still being treated, 66,911 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,199 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 113 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission noted that 10,189 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,409 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Sixteen imported cases were reported on the mainland Saturday. Among them, five were reported in Beijing, four in Zhejiang Province, three in both Shanghai and Gansu Province, as well as one in Guangdong Province. By the end of Saturday, 111 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Saturday, 141 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 53 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 81 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*16 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-16 08:48:37 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 16 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 14 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Sunday.

All of the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 41 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Sunday, 838 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 194 to 3,032.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,860 by the end of Sunday, including 9,898 patients who were still being treated, 67,749 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,213 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 134 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 9,582 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 1,316 people were discharged from medical observation.

Twelve imported cases were reported on the mainland Sunday. Among them, four were reported in Beijing, four in Guangdong Province, two in Shanghai, one in Yunnan Province and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Sunday, 123 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Sunday, 148 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 59 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 84 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Preventive measures on travelers to China critical to curb spread*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *16 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-16 08:48:37 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 16 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 14 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Sunday.
> 
> All of the deaths were in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 41 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Sunday, 838 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 194 to 3,032.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,860 by the end of Sunday, including 9,898 patients who were still being treated, 67,749 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,213 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 134 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 9,582 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 1,316 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Twelve imported cases were reported on the mainland Sunday. Among them, four were reported in Beijing, four in Guangdong Province, two in Shanghai, one in Yunnan Province and one in Gansu Province. By the end of Sunday, 123 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, 148 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 10 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 59 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 84 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 20 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*21 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 08:26:23 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 21 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 13 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Monday.

Of the deaths, 12 were in Hubei Province and one in Shaanxi Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Meanwhile, 45 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.

Also on Monday, 930 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 202 to 2,830.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,881 by the end of Monday, including 8,976 patients who were still being treated, 68,679 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,226 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 128 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 9,351 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,105 people were discharged from medical observation.

Twenty imported cases were reported on the mainland Monday. Among them, nine were reported in Beijing, three in Shanghai, three in Guangdong, and one in Zhejiang, Shandong, Guangxi, Yunnan and Shaanxi respectively. By the end of Monday, 143 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Monday, 157 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 11 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 67 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 88 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*First batch of medical assistance teams leave Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 10:02:34 | Editor: Lu Hui

WUHAN, March 17 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of medics have been scheduled to depart Hubei, once the hard-hit province of the novel coronavirus, on Tuesday, as the epidemic situation has been greatly eased.

The 3,675 medical staffers belonging to 41 medical teams from across China have assisted 14 temporary hospitals and seven designated hospitals in Wuhan, the provincial capital and epicenter of the outbreak.

At about 7 a.m. Tuesday, 43 medics from northwest China's Shaanxi Province left Wuhan on nine buses. Police officers at the expressway toll-gate saluted while watching the motorcade leave.

Hubei Province reported only one new confirmed case of the novel coronavirus disease on Monday.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *First batch of medical assistance teams leave Hubei*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 10:02:34 | Editor: Lu Hui
> 
> WUHAN, March 17 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of medics have been scheduled to depart Hubei, once the hard-hit province of the novel coronavirus, on Tuesday, as the epidemic situation has been greatly eased.
> 
> The 3,675 medical staffers belonging to 41 medical teams from across China have assisted 14 temporary hospitals and seven designated hospitals in Wuhan, the provincial capital and epicenter of the outbreak.
> 
> At about 7 a.m. Tuesday, 43 medics from northwest China's Shaanxi Province left Wuhan on nine buses. Police officers at the expressway toll-gate saluted while watching the motorcade leave.
> 
> Hubei Province reported only one new confirmed case of the novel coronavirus disease on Monday.


----------



## LKJ86

*Beijing converts New China Int'l Exhibition Center into transit center for int'l inbound passengers*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-16 07:26:50 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*First medical assistance team leaves Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*First batch of medical assistance teams leave Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 10:02:34 | Editor: Lu Hui


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance teams leave hard-hit Hubei as epidemic wanes*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 16:20:43 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Backgrounder: Nationwide aid to Hubei's battle against coronavirus*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 20:06:00 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- China has mobilized its medical resources nationwide to aid central China's Hubei Province in the battle against the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19), demonstrating the great strength of the Chinese system and proven effective as the spread of the virus has been basically contained.

The hardest-hit Hubei Province reported only one new confirmed case of the novel coronavirus disease on Monday, bringing the total confirmed COVID-19 cases in the province to 67,799.

As of Monday, Hubei had seen no newly confirmed COVID-19 cases for 12 consecutive days in its 16 cities and prefectures outside Wuhan.

Soon after the virus outbreak, medical staff from around the country were dispatched to aid Wuhan, working together to help the epicenter of the epidemic tide over the difficulties.

Shanghai sent its first batch of 136 medical workers to Wuhan on Jan. 24, the eve of the Chinese Lunar New Year, and sent another 50 medical workers to the city on Jan. 27.

A team of 136 medical workers from 12 hospitals run by the Beijing municipal health commission flew to Wuhan on Jan. 27, to join the fight against the virus. The southeastern province of Fujian also sent a team of 135 doctors and nurses to Wuhan on the same day.

To help other cities in Hubei, which faced challenges but with limited medical resources, China released a "pairing-up support" plan, mobilizing the other provincial-level regions to pair up with all 15 cities and Shennongjia forest district (with Wuhan excluded) across Hubei. Besides a massive influx of medical staff and equipment, supplies have poured in as well.

The province has seen 107 medical teams from 29 provinces, municipalities, and autonomous regions, as well as the People's Liberation Army, Yang Yunyan, vice governor of Hubei told a press conference on Feb. 6.

A total of 217 medical teams with 25,633 medical workers had been sent to Hubei to help combat the COVID-19 as of Feb. 14.

The World Health Organization concluded in a report issued on Feb. 28 that China's experience strongly supports the efficacy and effectiveness of anchoring COVID-19 readiness and rapid response plans in a thorough assessment of local risks and of utilizing a differentiated risk-based containment strategy.

China's rather unique and unprecedented public health response reversed the escalating cases in Hubei and beyond, said the report.

As of March 8, China had sent 346 medical teams with 42,600 medical staff to Hubei, including 19,000 intensive care medical staff and medical personnel specializing in respiratory, infectious and psychological illnesses, among other fields.

Zero infection has been reported among the medical staff aiding Hubei, Ding Xiangyang, deputy secretary-general of the State Council, told a press conference on March 6.

Along with more than 80,000 local medical staff fighting the virus in Hubei, including over 30,000 in Wuhan, these medical workers had cured 55,987 COVID-19 patients in the province as of Monday.

Among the medical workers from across the country who have joined the treatment of patients in Hubei, about 12,000 are born between 1990 and 1999 (post-90s) or even post-00s, according to Ding.

They have become the backbone, pride and hope of the whole country in combating the virus, Ding said.

About two-thirds of the total medics sent to the province are female, said Guo Yanhong, an official with the National Health Commission, at a press conference on March 8.

The first batch of medical assistance teams started leaving Hubei early Tuesday as the epidemic outbreak in the hard-hit province has been subdued.

The 3,675 medical staffers belonging to 41 medical teams from across China have assisted 14 temporary hospitals and seven designated hospitals in Wuhan.


----------



## LKJ86

*China's COVID-19 vaccines expected to enter clinical trials soon: officials*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 19:54:27 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Some vaccines for the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) are expected to enter clinical trials as soon as possible in China, officials said at a press conference on Tuesday.

Chinese scientists have been racing to develop COVID-19 vaccines by five approaches, namely inactivated vaccines, genetic engineering subunit vaccines, adenovirus vector vaccines, nucleic acid vaccines, and vaccines using attenuated influenza virus as vectors, said Wang Junzhi, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

He noted that vaccine safety has been a priority in research and development.

So far, most teams are expected to complete preclinical research in April and some are moving forward faster, said Wang.

Some research team has been enrolling volunteers and applied for clinical trials with the National Medical Products Administration, he added.

Wang noted that the research and development of COVID-19 vaccines in China, not slower than foreign counterparts, has been carried out in a scientific, standardized and orderly way.

Lei Chaozi, an official with the Ministry of Education, said that the flu viral vector-based vaccine is currently under animal tests for safety and efficacy tests and scheduled to apply for the clinical trial by the end of April.

The animal testing for recombinant protein-based subunit vaccines is also underway and the country is capable of producing high-quality and high-purity proteins for vaccines on a large scale, according to Lei.

As for nucleic acid-based vaccines, Lei said China is stepping up related studies based on past experience combating MERS and will speed up tests for the safety and efficacy of the vaccines.

Some universities and colleges have also isolated neutralizing antibodies against COVID-19 from the blood of recovered patients, which will be able to provide a three-week-long immunity.

The ministry has called on universities and colleges with advantages, including Peking University, Tsinghua University and Xiamen University, as well as scientific research institutions and related enterprises to speed up research on the COVID-19 vaccine since the Chinese Lunar New Year, Lei said.

He added that vaccine research conducted by Chinese universities and colleges has been pushed forward following regulations and laws as expected.

Qin Chuan, a researcher from the Institute of Laboratory Animal Sciences under the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences (CAM), said Chinese researchers have developed animal models including humanized transgenic mouse models and Rhesus monkey models that have helped deepen the understanding of the novel coronavirus.

Animal models help researchers identify transmission routes of the virus, screen possible drugs, and make sure the vaccines are safe and effective, Qin said.

According to Qin, eight COVID-19 vaccines are currently under evaluation at the CAM and some have been completed.

On Monday, an official from the Shanghai Municipal Health Commission said that a vaccine developed in Shanghai is expected to enter clinical trials by mid-April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's War on COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

*Xiaotangshan Hospital in Beijing put into use to treat COVID-19 patients*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 08:08:12 | Editor: mingmei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *21 new confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-17 08:26:23 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 21 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 13 deaths on the Chinese mainland on Monday.
> 
> Of the deaths, 12 were in Hubei Province and one in Shaanxi Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Meanwhile, 45 new suspected cases were reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Monday, 930 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 202 to 2,830.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,881 by the end of Monday, including 8,976 patients who were still being treated, 68,679 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,226 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 128 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 9,351 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,105 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Twenty imported cases were reported on the mainland Monday. Among them, nine were reported in Beijing, three in Shanghai, three in Guangdong, and one in Zhejiang, Shandong, Guangxi, Yunnan and Shaanxi respectively. By the end of Monday, 143 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Monday, 157 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 11 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 67 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 88 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*13 newly confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-18 10:07:23 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 18 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 13 newly confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 11 deaths on the Chinese mainland Tuesday.

All deaths were reported in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.

Also on Tuesday, 21 newly suspected cases were reported. A total of 922 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 208 to 2,622.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,894 by the end of Tuesday, including 8,056 patients who were still being treated, 69,601 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,237 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 119 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 9,222 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,014 people were discharged from medical observation.

Twelve imported cases were reported on the mainland Tuesday. Among them, five were reported in Guangdong Province, three in Beijing, three in Shanghai, and one in Sichuan Province. By the end of Tuesday, 155 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

By the end of Tuesday, 167 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 13 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 77 in Taiwan including one death. A total of 92 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614756
> View attachment 614757
> View attachment 614758
> View attachment 614759
> View attachment 614760
> View attachment 614761
> View attachment 614762
> View attachment 614763
> View attachment 614764
> View attachment 614765
> View attachment 614766
> View attachment 614767
> View attachment 614768


Top notch facilities. We make almost all the equipment there.


----------



## LKJ86

*Some medical assistance teams leave Hubei Province*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-18 07:52:41 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance teams return from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-18 16:56:55 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance team receives highest honor in civil aviation*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *13 newly confirmed cases of coronavirus infection reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-18 10:07:23 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 18 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 13 newly confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 11 deaths on the Chinese mainland Tuesday.
> 
> All deaths were reported in Hubei Province, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 21 newly suspected cases were reported. A total of 922 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 208 to 2,622.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,894 by the end of Tuesday, including 8,056 patients who were still being treated, 69,601 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,237 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 119 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 9,222 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,014 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Twelve imported cases were reported on the mainland Tuesday. Among them, five were reported in Guangdong Province, three in Beijing, three in Shanghai, and one in Sichuan Province. By the end of Tuesday, 155 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> By the end of Tuesday, 167 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 13 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 77 in Taiwan including one death. A total of 92 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*1st LD-Writethru: Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestically transmitted COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-19 09:48:11 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 19 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, according to data from Chinese health authority Thursday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 34 newly confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, all of which were imported.

Among them, 21 were reported in Beijing, nine in Guangdong Province, two in Shanghai, and one in Heilongjiang and Zhejiang provinces respectively. By the end of Wednesday, 189 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Wednesday, eight deaths and 23 newly suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all deaths reported in Hubei Province. A total of 819 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 308 to 2,314.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,928 by the end of Wednesday, including 7,263 patients who were still being treated, 70,420 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,245 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 105 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 9,144 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,032 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Wednesday, 192 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 15 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 100 in Taiwan including one death. A total of 95 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## kingQamaR

Congratulations on your success. With a virus you let out to wipe off our human race

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## LKJ86

kingQamaR said:


> Congratulations on your success. With a virus you let out to wipe off our human race

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Oh wow! Congratulations to you all. And thank you for passing this outrageous disease to the rest of humanity. Have a great day.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Shanghai peptide company supplies ammo for COVID-19 vaccine R&D*


----------



## LKJ86

*Dedicated Medical Teams Start Heading Back after Completing Mission in COVID-19 Fight in Hubei*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *1st LD-Writethru: Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestically transmitted COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-19 09:48:11 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 19 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, according to data from Chinese health authority Thursday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 34 newly confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Among them, 21 were reported in Beijing, nine in Guangdong Province, two in Shanghai, and one in Heilongjiang and Zhejiang provinces respectively. By the end of Wednesday, 189 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, eight deaths and 23 newly suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all deaths reported in Hubei Province. A total of 819 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 308 to 2,314.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,928 by the end of Wednesday, including 7,263 patients who were still being treated, 70,420 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,245 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 105 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 9,144 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,032 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Wednesday, 192 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 15 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 100 in Taiwan including one death. A total of 95 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 22 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-20 08:52:01 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 20 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland Thursday, according to the Chinese health authority Friday.

The National Health Commission said it received reports of 39 newly confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Thursday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 14 were reported in Guangdong Province, eight in Shanghai, six in Beijing and three in Fujian Province. Provincial-level regions of Tianjin, Liaoning, Heilongjiang, Zhejiang, Shandong, Guangxi, Sichuan and Gansu each reported one case. By the end of Thursday, 228 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Thursday, three deaths and 31 newly suspected cases were reported on the mainland with two of the deaths reported in Hubei Province and the third one reported in Liaoning Province.

On Thursday, 730 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 178 to 2,136.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,967 by the end of Thursday, including 6,569 patients who were still being treated, 71,150 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,248 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 104 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 8,989 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,197 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Thursday, 208 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 17 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 108 in Taiwan including one death.

A total of 98 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 26 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## kingQamaR

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615544
> View attachment 615545
> View attachment 615546
> View attachment 615547
> View attachment 615548
> View attachment 615549



you need to stop. No one is buying this or is complementary about your pictures


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615544
> View attachment 615545
> View attachment 615546
> View attachment 615547
> View attachment 615548
> View attachment 615549


Professional and well equipped. Lucky it was managed by the PLA. Can you get a pic of the epidemic control center? They had a centralized control system with nice graphics.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medics move to Wuhan pulmonary hospital after finished mission in Xiehe*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-20 07:31:20 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

kingQamaR said:


> you need to stop. No one is buying this or is complementary about your pictures


I dont know their response has been better than many western countries even if their start was a bit shaky


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance team from Qinghai leaves Hubei as epidemic subdued*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-19 21:00:46 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance team from Henan back home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-20 07:51:55 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance team from Jiangxi returns home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-20 07:53:37 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602976
> View attachment 602977
> View attachment 602978
> View attachment 602979


----------



## kristisipe

kingQamaR said:


> you need to stop. No one is buying this or is complementary about your pictures


Then show us how your country is doing, big mouth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-20 08:52:01 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 20 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland Thursday, according to the Chinese health authority Friday.
> 
> The National Health Commission said it received reports of 39 newly confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Thursday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 14 were reported in Guangdong Province, eight in Shanghai, six in Beijing and three in Fujian Province. Provincial-level regions of Tianjin, Liaoning, Heilongjiang, Zhejiang, Shandong, Guangxi, Sichuan and Gansu each reported one case. By the end of Thursday, 228 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Thursday, three deaths and 31 newly suspected cases were reported on the mainland with two of the deaths reported in Hubei Province and the third one reported in Liaoning Province.
> 
> On Thursday, 730 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 178 to 2,136.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 80,967 by the end of Thursday, including 6,569 patients who were still being treated, 71,150 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,248 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 104 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 8,989 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,197 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Thursday, 208 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 17 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 108 in Taiwan including one death.
> 
> A total of 98 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 26 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-21 09:01:20 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland for the third day in a row on Friday, the Chinese health authority said Saturday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 41 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 14 were reported in Beijing, nine in Shanghai, seven in Guangdong Province and four in Fujian Province. Provinces of Zhejiang, Shandong and Shaanxi each reported two cases and Sichuan reported one. By the end of Friday, 269 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Friday, seven deaths and 36 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.

On Friday, 590 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 173 to 1,963.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,008 by the end of Friday, including 6,013 patients who were still being treated, 71,740 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,255 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 106 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 9,371 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 1,191 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Friday, 256 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 17 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 135 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 98 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Transferring team fights on frontline in virus-hit Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*Heartwarming! Citizens bow to salute life savers in Hubei, China*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-21 09:01:20 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland for the third day in a row on Friday, the Chinese health authority said Saturday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 41 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 14 were reported in Beijing, nine in Shanghai, seven in Guangdong Province and four in Fujian Province. Provinces of Zhejiang, Shandong and Shaanxi each reported two cases and Sichuan reported one. By the end of Friday, 269 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Friday, seven deaths and 36 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Friday, 590 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 173 to 1,963.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,008 by the end of Friday, including 6,013 patients who were still being treated, 71,740 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,255 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 106 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 9,371 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 1,191 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Friday, 256 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 17 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 135 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 98 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 09:30:22 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Saturday, of which 45 were imported from abroad.

Of the imported cases, 14 were reported in Shanghai, 13 in Beijing, seven in Guangdong Province, four in Fujian Province and two in Jiangsu Province. Provinces of Hebei, Zhejiang, Jiangxi, Shandong and Sichuan each reported one case. By the end of Saturday, 314 imported cases had been reported, according to the National Health Commission.

Also on Saturday, six deaths and 45 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with five of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.

On Saturday, 504 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 118 to 1,845.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,054 by the end of Saturday, including 5,549 patients who were still being treated, 72,244 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,261 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 118 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 10,071 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,110 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Saturday, 273 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 18 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 153 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 100 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## Humble Analyst

GHALIB said:


> they have resources and infrastructure to tackle any problem


They have the will


----------



## LKJ86

*Doctors successfully complete surgery on male patient of COVID-19 in critical condition in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 08:48:19 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## rocketman0409

Pretty impressive, appreciate the hard work from all the health professionals. But China and CCP has caused a global pandemic, which is impacting the whole world. i am angry for that


----------



## LKJ86

rocketman0409 said:


> Pretty impressive, appreciate the hard work from all the health professionals. But China and CCP has caused a global pandemic, which is impacting the whole world. i am angry for that


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ital...al-before-the-outbreak-of-coronavirus.657853/


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance teams leave Hubei after finishing task*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-21 18:15:11 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medics supporting Hubei return home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-21 21:44:24 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Jilin leave Wuhan after finishing their tasks*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 15:03:08 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Touching Moment | Medical teams return home with Wuhan in their hearts*


----------



## LKJ86

*Beijing, Shanghai step up screening measures to limit imported COVID-19 cases*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 09:30:22 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Saturday, of which 45 were imported from abroad.
> 
> Of the imported cases, 14 were reported in Shanghai, 13 in Beijing, seven in Guangdong Province, four in Fujian Province and two in Jiangsu Province. Provinces of Hebei, Zhejiang, Jiangxi, Shandong and Sichuan each reported one case. By the end of Saturday, 314 imported cases had been reported, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Also on Saturday, six deaths and 45 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with five of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Saturday, 504 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 118 to 1,845.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,054 by the end of Saturday, including 5,549 patients who were still being treated, 72,244 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,261 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 118 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 10,071 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,110 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Saturday, 273 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 18 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 153 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 100 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-23 08:51:24 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 23 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Sunday, the Chinese health authority said Monday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 10 were reported in Beijing and Shanghai respectively, and six in the provinces of Fujian and Guangdong respectively. The provinces of Shandong and Gansu both reported two cases and the provinces of Zhejiang and Henan, and Chongqing Municipality each reported one. By the end of Sunday, 353 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Sunday, nine deaths and 47 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.

On Sunday, 459 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 96 to 1,749.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,093 by the end of Sunday, including 5,120 patients who were still being treated, 72,703 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,270 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 136 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 10,701 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 661 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Sunday, 317 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 21 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 169 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 100 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*147 medics from Gansu return home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-23 07:25:14 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Hunan return home after finishing their tasks in Huanggang*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 22:11:06 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers leave Hubei after finishing their tasks*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-22 20:41:53 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Medics from Chongqing leave Xiaogan after finishing task in fighting COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-23 22:20:32 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## Han Patriot

Look at the Chinese PPE, professional and adequate. These Westerners have not learnt their lesson.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in indigenous COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-23 08:51:24 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 23 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Sunday, the Chinese health authority said Monday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 10 were reported in Beijing and Shanghai respectively, and six in the provinces of Fujian and Guangdong respectively. The provinces of Shandong and Gansu both reported two cases and the provinces of Zhejiang and Henan, and Chongqing Municipality each reported one. By the end of Sunday, 353 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Sunday, nine deaths and 47 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Sunday, 459 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 96 to 1,749.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,093 by the end of Sunday, including 5,120 patients who were still being treated, 72,703 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,270 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 136 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 10,701 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 661 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, 317 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 21 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 169 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 100 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 28 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*78 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Chinese mainland*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 09:01:08 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 24 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 78 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Monday, of which 74 were imported from abroad.

Of the imported cases, 31 were reported in Beijing, 14 in Guangdong, nine in Shanghai, five in Fujian, four in Tianjin, three in Jiangsu, two in Zhejiang and Sichuan respectively. Shanxi, Liaoning, Shandong and Chongqing each reported one case. By the end of Monday, 427 imported cases had been reported, according to the National Health Commission.

Also on Monday, seven deaths and 35 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all the deaths in Hubei Province.

On Monday, 456 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 176 to 1,573.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,171 by the end of Monday, including 4,735 patients who were still being treated, 73,159 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,277 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 132 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 12,077 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 769 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Monday, 356 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 25 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 195 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 101 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers return home after finishing their task in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 07:26:30 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Fujian return home after finishing tasks in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 18:58:46 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Gansu return to Lanzhou after finishing their tasks in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 21:39:54 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medics supporting virus-hit Hubei return to Nanning*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 21:54:42 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *78 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Chinese mainland*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-24 09:01:08 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 24 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday it received reports of 78 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Monday, of which 74 were imported from abroad.
> 
> Of the imported cases, 31 were reported in Beijing, 14 in Guangdong, nine in Shanghai, five in Fujian, four in Tianjin, three in Jiangsu, two in Zhejiang and Sichuan respectively. Shanxi, Liaoning, Shandong and Chongqing each reported one case. By the end of Monday, 427 imported cases had been reported, according to the National Health Commission.
> 
> Also on Monday, seven deaths and 35 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all the deaths in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Monday, 456 people were discharged from hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 176 to 1,573.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,171 by the end of Monday, including 4,735 patients who were still being treated, 73,159 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,277 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 132 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 12,077 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 769 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Monday, 356 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 25 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 195 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 101 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-25 08:44:44 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority Wednesday said that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 47 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 19 were reported in Shanghai, five in Beijing and Guangdong respectively. Tianjin and Fujian both reported four cases, Inner Mongolia, Jiangsu and Sichuan each reported two cases, and Jilin, Zhejiang, Shandong and Shaanxi reported one respectively. By the end of Tuesday, 474 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Tuesday, four deaths and 33 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with three of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.

On Tuesday, 491 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 174 to 1,399.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,218 by the end of Tuesday, including 4,287 patients who were still being treated, 73,650 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,281 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 134 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 13,356 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,215 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Tuesday, 386 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 26 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 216 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 102 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Water salute welcomes medics returned from Hubei to Shanxi Province*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-25 08:44:44 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority Wednesday said that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 47 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 19 were reported in Shanghai, five in Beijing and Guangdong respectively. Tianjin and Fujian both reported four cases, Inner Mongolia, Jiangsu and Sichuan each reported two cases, and Jilin, Zhejiang, Shandong and Shaanxi reported one respectively. By the end of Tuesday, 474 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, four deaths and 33 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with three of the deaths reported in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Tuesday, 491 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 174 to 1,399.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,218 by the end of Tuesday, including 4,287 patients who were still being treated, 73,650 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,281 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 134 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 13,356 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,215 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Tuesday, 386 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 26 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 216 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 102 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-26 09:05:58 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 26 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority Thursday said that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 67 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 18 were reported in Shanghai, 12 in Inner Mongolia, and 11 in Guangdong. Beijing and Fujian both reported six cases, Shaanxi reported three cases, Tianjin, Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Yunnan each reported two cases, and Shanxi, Jilin and Henan reported one respectively. By the end of Wednesday, 541 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Wednesday, six deaths and 58 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all the deaths in Hubei Province and all the suspected cases from abroad.

On Wednesday, 401 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 164 to 1,235.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,285 by the end of Wednesday, including 3,947 patients who were still being treated, 74,051 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,287 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 159 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 14,714 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 721 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Wednesday, 410 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 30 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 235 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 106 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-26 07:53:14 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602976
> View attachment 602977
> View attachment 602978
> View attachment 602979


*Huoshenshan Hospital ICU*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese medical workers greeted with hero's welcome back home*


----------



## LKJ86

*4,000-plus military medics to continue supporting Wuhan anti-virus battle*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-26 21:43:15 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 26 (Xinhua) -- The 4,000-plus military medical professionals that have rushed to aid the battle against the novel coronavirus in central China's city of Wuhan are sticking to their positions until "a full victory is achieved."

Ren Guoqiang, a Defense Ministry spokesperson, made the remarks at a press conference Thursday.

The military medics who came to help Wuhan will remain committed to supporting local authorities in fighting coronavirus, treating patients and carrying out scientific research, Ren said.

Efforts have been made to improve admission and cure rates of coronavirus patients, he said.

As of Thursday, a total of 7,415 novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) patients have been either admitted to military hospitals that were designated for treating COVID-19 cases or treated by military medical teams that were dispatched to Hubei Province to help the virus battle.

Of them, 5,962 have been cured and discharged from hospitals, Ren said.

At the same time, the military medical experts have wasted no time stepping up drug and vaccine research as well as virus source tracing to aid the country's anti-virus battle, the spokesperson said.

On March 16, a recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine developed by a research team led by Chen Wei, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a researcher at the institute of military medicine under the Academy of Military Sciences, passed a review by authorities and was greenlighted for clinical trials, he said.


----------



## LKJ86

*Diary of a medic in Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-26 09:05:58 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 26 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority Thursday said that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 67 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 18 were reported in Shanghai, 12 in Inner Mongolia, and 11 in Guangdong. Beijing and Fujian both reported six cases, Shaanxi reported three cases, Tianjin, Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Yunnan each reported two cases, and Shanxi, Jilin and Henan reported one respectively. By the end of Wednesday, 541 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, six deaths and 58 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland with all the deaths in Hubei Province and all the suspected cases from abroad.
> 
> On Wednesday, 401 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 164 to 1,235.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,285 by the end of Wednesday, including 3,947 patients who were still being treated, 74,051 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,287 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 159 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 14,714 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 721 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Wednesday, 410 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 30 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 235 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 106 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 55 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-27 08:49:53 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 55 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Thursday, of which 54 were imported.

A new domestic case was reported in Zhejiang Province, the National Health Commission said.

Of the imported cases, 17 were reported in Shanghai, 12 in Guangdong Province, and four in Beijing and Tianjin respectively. Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Zhejiang Province and Fujian Province each reported three cases. Shandong and Yunnan provinces both reported two. Provinces of Liaoning, Jiangsu, Sichuan and Shaanxi each reported one. By the end of Thursday, 595 imported cases had been reported, according to the commission.

Also on Thursday, five deaths and 49 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province, according to the commission.

On Thursday, 537 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 201 to 1,034.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,340 by the end of Thursday, including 3,460 patients who were still being treated, 74,588 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,292 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 189 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 16,005 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 837 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Thursday, 453 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 33 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 252 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 110 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical aid teams arrive at Guiyang after completing aid mission to Ezhou of Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-27 08:18:26 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese medics from the COVID-19 frontline given warm welcome*


----------



## LKJ86

*How to put on a set of PPE against COVID-19*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 55 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-27 08:49:53 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 55 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Thursday, of which 54 were imported.
> 
> A new domestic case was reported in Zhejiang Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Of the imported cases, 17 were reported in Shanghai, 12 in Guangdong Province, and four in Beijing and Tianjin respectively. Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Zhejiang Province and Fujian Province each reported three cases. Shandong and Yunnan provinces both reported two. Provinces of Liaoning, Jiangsu, Sichuan and Shaanxi each reported one. By the end of Thursday, 595 imported cases had been reported, according to the commission.
> 
> Also on Thursday, five deaths and 49 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province, according to the commission.
> 
> On Thursday, 537 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 201 to 1,034.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,340 by the end of Thursday, including 3,460 patients who were still being treated, 74,588 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,292 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 189 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 16,005 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 837 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Thursday, 453 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 33 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 252 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 110 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 29 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 08:30:33 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 28 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the mainland on Friday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 54 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, all of which were imported.

Of them, 17 were reported in Shanghai, 11 in Guangdong Province, six in Fujian Province, five in Tianjin, four in Zhejiang Province, three each in Beijing and Liaoning Province, two each in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and Jilin Province, and one in Shandong Province.

By the end of Friday, 649 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Friday, three deaths and 29 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province.

On Friday, 383 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 113 to 921.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,394 by the end of Friday, including 3,128 patients who were still being treated, 74,971 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,295 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 184 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 17,198 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 758 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Friday, 518 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 34 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 267 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 111 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 30 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*3rd batch of medical assistance teams from Liaoning return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 19:53:19 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Six metro lines in Wuhan resume operation*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 16:02:51 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*First medical team aiding Wuhan in fight against epidemic completes mission*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 08:30:33 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 28 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the mainland on Friday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 54 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, all of which were imported.
> 
> Of them, 17 were reported in Shanghai, 11 in Guangdong Province, six in Fujian Province, five in Tianjin, four in Zhejiang Province, three each in Beijing and Liaoning Province, two each in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and Jilin Province, and one in Shandong Province.
> 
> By the end of Friday, 649 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Friday, three deaths and 29 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Friday, 383 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 113 to 921.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,394 by the end of Friday, including 3,128 patients who were still being treated, 74,971 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,295 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 184 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 17,198 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 758 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Friday, 518 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 34 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 267 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 111 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 30 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 45 new confirmed COVID-19 case*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-29 09:59:46 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 29 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 45 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Saturday, of which 44 were imported.

A new domestic case was reported in Henan Province, the National Health Commission said.

Of the imported cases, eight were in Guangdong Province, seven each in Shanghai and Tianjin, four in Beijing, three each in Liaoning, Jiangsu and Zhejiang provinces, two in Sichuan Province and one each in Chongqing, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Shanxi, Jilin, Fujian, Jiangxi and Guizhou provinces, according to the commission.

By the end of Saturday, 693 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Saturday, five deaths and 28 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province.

On Saturday, 477 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 179 to 742.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,439 by the end of Saturday, including 2,691 patients who were still being treated, 75,448 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,300 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 174 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

The commission added that 18,581 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,097 people were discharged from medical observation.

By the end of Saturday, 582 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 37 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 283 in Taiwan including two deaths.

A total of 112 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 30 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Hainan's last batch of medical assistance teams return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 21:21:58 | Editor: mingmei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Jilin's 3rd batch of medical assistance teams return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-28 21:57:36 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan's Leishenshan Hospital clears COVID-19 patients in 10 wards*


----------



## Han Patriot

Good hospitals, I was shocked in the west they are using tents


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 45 new confirmed COVID-19 case*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-29 09:59:46 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 29 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 45 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Saturday, of which 44 were imported.
> 
> A new domestic case was reported in Henan Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Of the imported cases, eight were in Guangdong Province, seven each in Shanghai and Tianjin, four in Beijing, three each in Liaoning, Jiangsu and Zhejiang provinces, two in Sichuan Province and one each in Chongqing, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Shanxi, Jilin, Fujian, Jiangxi and Guizhou provinces, according to the commission.
> 
> By the end of Saturday, 693 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Saturday, five deaths and 28 new suspected cases were reported on the mainland, with all the deaths in Hubei Province.
> 
> On Saturday, 477 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 179 to 742.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,439 by the end of Saturday, including 2,691 patients who were still being treated, 75,448 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,300 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 174 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> The commission added that 18,581 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,097 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By the end of Saturday, 582 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 37 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 283 in Taiwan including two deaths.
> 
> A total of 112 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 30 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 09:18:51 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Sunday, of which 30 were imported.

A new domestic case was reported in Gansu Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Sunday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 17 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.

On Sunday, 322 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 109 to 633.

As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 723 imported cases but no death. Of the imported cases, 93 had been discharged from the hospital after recovery, and 630 were being treated in hospital with 19 in severe conditions, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,470 by the end of Sunday, including 2,396 patients who were still being treated, 75,770 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,304 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 168 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, 165 of whom were from abroad.

The commission added that 19,235 close contacts were still under medical observation after 1,575 people were discharged on Sunday.

By the end of Sunday, 641 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 38 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 298 in Taiwan including three deaths.

A total of 118 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Tongji Hospital in Wuhan transfers all patients of Guanggu campus to Zhongfaxincheng campus for further treatment*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-29 16:22:47 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Last batch of medical assistance teams from Chongqing return from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-29 21:44:37 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers attend departure ceremony at Leishenshan Hospital in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 07:15:47 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance team from Shanghai to return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 10:49:44 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Shandong leave Wuhan after finishing task*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 20:07:59 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Last batch of medics from Hunan return home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 20:17:38 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical team from Harbin continues fight against COVID-19 in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-30 09:18:51 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Sunday, of which 30 were imported.
> 
> A new domestic case was reported in Gansu Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Sunday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 17 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.
> 
> On Sunday, 322 people were discharged from the hospital after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 109 to 633.
> 
> As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 723 imported cases but no death. Of the imported cases, 93 had been discharged from the hospital after recovery, and 630 were being treated in hospital with 19 in severe conditions, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,470 by the end of Sunday, including 2,396 patients who were still being treated, 75,770 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,304 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 168 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, 165 of whom were from abroad.
> 
> The commission added that 19,235 close contacts were still under medical observation after 1,575 people were discharged on Sunday.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, 641 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 38 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 298 in Taiwan including three deaths.
> 
> A total of 118 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from the hospital after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 08:59:18 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 31 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Monday.

The National Health Commission received reports of 48 new confirmed cases on the mainland on Monday, all of which were imported.

By the end of Monday, 771 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.

Also on Monday, one death which was in Hubei Province, and 44 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland.

On Monday, 282 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 105 to 528.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,518 by Monday, including 2,161 patients who were still being treated, 76,052 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,305 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 183 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, adding that 19,853 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,199 people were discharged from medical observation.

By Monday, 682 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 39 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 306 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 124 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*132 medical workers from Hunan return home from Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 07:49:34 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Last batch of medical workers from Xinjiang return home from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 08:07:13 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*136 medical staff from Beijing leave Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 18:46:12 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical staff from Shandong leave Wuhan after finishing their tasks*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 18:46:12 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Last batch of medical assistance teams from Anhui return home after completing mission to aid Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 22:18:17 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers return to Shaanxi after aiding fight against COVID-19 in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 22:44:19 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from around China leave Wuhan after finishing their tasks*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 22:03:59 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-31 08:59:18 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 31 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday that no new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Monday.
> 
> The National Health Commission received reports of 48 new confirmed cases on the mainland on Monday, all of which were imported.
> 
> By the end of Monday, 771 imported cases had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> Also on Monday, one death which was in Hubei Province, and 44 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland.
> 
> On Monday, 282 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 105 to 528.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,518 by Monday, including 2,161 patients who were still being treated, 76,052 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,305 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 183 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, adding that 19,853 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,199 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> By Monday, 682 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 39 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 306 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 124 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 36 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-01 14:20:59 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 36 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday, of which 35 were imported.

A new domestic case was reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Tuesday, seven deaths including six in Hubei Province and one in Shanghai, and 26 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.

On Tuesday, 186 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 62 to 466.

As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 806 imported cases but no death. Of the imported cases, 115 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 691 were being treated in hospital with 20 in severe conditions, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,554 by Tuesday, including 2,004 patients who were still being treated, 76,238 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,312 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 172 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, 169 of whom were from abroad.

The commission added that 20,314 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,418 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Tuesday, 130 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, while two were confirmed of being infected with the virus and 302 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.

The commission said that 1,367 asymptomatic-infected patients were still under medical observation, dropping by 174 from the previous day.

By Tuesday, 714 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 322 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 128 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers from Hunan return home*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-01 07:37:51 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

*Vlog: Doctor leaving Wuhan for home after working 52 days*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*87-year-old COVID-19 patient plays violin for medical team*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Medics aiding virus-hit Hubei return to Changsha*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-01 22:11:57 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical assistance teams from Liaoning return from Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-01 22:15:08 | Editor: huaxia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Hunan Medics Remain Committed to Curing Critical Patients in Wuhan*


----------



## LKJ86

*2,002 Suspected Imported Cases Screened in Beijing's Xiaotangshan Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 36 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-01 14:20:59 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 36 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Tuesday, of which 35 were imported.
> 
> A new domestic case was reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, seven deaths including six in Hubei Province and one in Shanghai, and 26 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.
> 
> On Tuesday, 186 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 62 to 466.
> 
> As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 806 imported cases but no death. Of the imported cases, 115 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 691 were being treated in hospital with 20 in severe conditions, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,554 by Tuesday, including 2,004 patients who were still being treated, 76,238 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,312 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 172 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, 169 of whom were from abroad.
> 
> The commission added that 20,314 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,418 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 130 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, while two were confirmed of being infected with the virus and 302 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said that 1,367 asymptomatic-infected patients were still under medical observation, dropping by 174 from the previous day.
> 
> By Tuesday, 714 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 322 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 128 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 39 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-02 16:30:58 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 2 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday, the National Health Commission (NHC) said Thursday.

All of 35 confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Wednesday were from overseas, pushing the total number of imported cases to 841, the NHC said in its daily report.

Six deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 20 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.

On Wednesday, 170 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 37 to 429.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,589 by Wednesday, including 1,863 patients who were still being treated, 76,408 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,318 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 153 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, and 20,072 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,898 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Wednesday, 55 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 17 imported ones. Nine asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 338 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,075 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 226 from abroad.

By Wednesday, 765 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 329 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 147 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 45 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Coronavirus fight: Saving lives in ICU in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports zero increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-02 16:30:58 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 2 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Wednesday, the National Health Commission (NHC) said Thursday.
> 
> All of 35 confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Wednesday were from overseas, pushing the total number of imported cases to 841, the NHC said in its daily report.
> 
> Six deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 20 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.
> 
> On Wednesday, 170 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 37 to 429.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,589 by Wednesday, including 1,863 patients who were still being treated, 76,408 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,318 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 153 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, and 20,072 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,898 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, 55 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 17 imported ones. Nine asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 338 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,075 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 226 from abroad.
> 
> By Wednesday, 765 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 329 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 147 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 45 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-03 11:03:13 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Thursday, of which 29 were imported.

Two new domestic cases were reported -- one in Liaoning Province and one in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Thursday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province; and 12 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.

On Thursday, 163 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 50 to 379.

As of Thursday, the mainland had reported a total of 870 imported cases. Of the imported cases, 160 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 710 were being treated with 19 in severe conditions, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,620 by Thursday, including 1,727 patients who were still being treated, 76,571 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,322 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 135 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.

It added that 19,533 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,990 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Thursday, 60 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including seven imported ones. Seven asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 101 were discharged from medical observation including five imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,027 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 221 from abroad.

By Thursday, 802 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 339 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 154 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*We are here for the people: China's military surgeons*


----------



## LKJ86

*Pic story of Yuan Weifang, an experienced ICU nurse at Leishenshan Hospital*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-03 07:32:51 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-03 11:03:13 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday it received reports of 31 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Thursday, of which 29 were imported.
> 
> Two new domestic cases were reported -- one in Liaoning Province and one in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Thursday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province; and 12 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.
> 
> On Thursday, 163 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 50 to 379.
> 
> As of Thursday, the mainland had reported a total of 870 imported cases. Of the imported cases, 160 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 710 were being treated with 19 in severe conditions, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,620 by Thursday, including 1,727 patients who were still being treated, 76,571 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,322 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 135 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.
> 
> It added that 19,533 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,990 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Thursday, 60 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including seven imported ones. Seven asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 101 were discharged from medical observation including five imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,027 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 221 from abroad.
> 
> By Thursday, 802 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 41 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 339 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 154 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 19 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-04 08:46:08 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 19 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, of which 18 were imported.

The new domestic case was reported in Hubei Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Friday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 11 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 180 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 48 to 331.

As of Friday, the mainland had reported a total of 888 imported cases. Of the cases, 190 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 698 were being treated with 17 in severe conditions, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,639 by Friday, including 1,562 patients who were still being treated, 76,751 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,326 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 114 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.

It added that 18,286 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 2,346 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Friday, 64 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 26 imported ones. Three asymptomatic cases, two of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 58 were discharged from medical observation including six imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,030 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 239 from abroad.

By Friday, 845 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 43 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 348 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 173 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## yex

sending medical staff from all Chinese province are smart move, by the time they got back, they already have the experience and Skill to treat patients in their city


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 19 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-04 08:46:08 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Saturday it received reports of 19 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland on Friday, of which 18 were imported.
> 
> The new domestic case was reported in Hubei Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Friday, four deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 11 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 180 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 48 to 331.
> 
> As of Friday, the mainland had reported a total of 888 imported cases. Of the cases, 190 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 698 were being treated with 17 in severe conditions, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,639 by Friday, including 1,562 patients who were still being treated, 76,751 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,326 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 114 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.
> 
> It added that 18,286 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 2,346 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Friday, 64 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 26 imported ones. Three asymptomatic cases, two of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 58 were discharged from medical observation including six imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,030 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 239 from abroad.
> 
> By Friday, 845 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 43 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 348 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 173 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 30 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-05 09:05:36 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 30 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Saturday, of which 25 were imported.

The five new domestic cases were reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Saturday, three deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 11 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 213 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 36 to 295.

As of Saturday, the mainland had reported a total of 913 imported cases. Of the cases, 216 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 697 were being treated with 18 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,669 by Saturday, including 1,376 patients who were still being treated, 76,964 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,329 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 107 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.

It added that 17,436 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,869 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Saturday, 47 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 16 imported ones. Three asymptomatic cases, all of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 50 were discharged from medical observation including eight imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,024 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 244 from abroad.

By Saturday, 862 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 355 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 186 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 30 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-05 09:05:36 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday it received reports of 30 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Saturday, of which 25 were imported.
> 
> The five new domestic cases were reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Saturday, three deaths, all in Hubei Province, and 11 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 213 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 36 to 295.
> 
> As of Saturday, the mainland had reported a total of 913 imported cases. Of the cases, 216 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 697 were being treated with 18 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,669 by Saturday, including 1,376 patients who were still being treated, 76,964 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,329 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 107 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.
> 
> It added that 17,436 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,869 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Saturday, 47 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 16 imported ones. Three asymptomatic cases, all of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 50 were discharged from medical observation including eight imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,024 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 244 from abroad.
> 
> By Saturday, 862 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 355 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 186 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 50 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-06 10:14:07 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, of which 38 were imported.

The one new domestic case was reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Also on Sunday, one death in Hubei Province, and 10 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 114 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 30 to 265.

As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 951 imported cases. Of the cases, 258 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 693 were being treated with 22 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,708 by Sunday, including 1,299 patients who were still being treated, 77,078 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,331 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 88 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.

It added that 16,154 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 2,151 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Sunday, 78 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 40 imported ones. Five asymptomatic cases, all of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 50 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,047 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 275 from abroad.

By Sunday, 890 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 363 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 206 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 54 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-06 10:14:07 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday it received reports of 39 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, of which 38 were imported.
> 
> The one new domestic case was reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Also on Sunday, one death in Hubei Province, and 10 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland. According to the commission, 114 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 30 to 265.
> 
> As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 951 imported cases. Of the cases, 258 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 693 were being treated with 22 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,708 by Sunday, including 1,299 patients who were still being treated, 77,078 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,331 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 88 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, all of whom were from abroad.
> 
> It added that 16,154 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 2,151 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Sunday, 78 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 40 imported ones. Five asymptomatic cases, all of which were imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 50 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,047 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 275 from abroad.
> 
> By Sunday, 890 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 363 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 206 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 54 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports no increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-07 10:15:45 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 7 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Monday, the National Health Commission said Tuesday.

All of 32 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Monday were from overseas, bringing the total number of imported cases to 983, the commission said in its daily report.

No death was reported Monday, and 12 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.

Monday also saw 89 people being discharged from hospitals after recovery, and the number of severe cases decreased by 54 to 211.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,740 by Monday, including 1,242 patients who were still being treated, 77,167 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,331 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 89 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, and 14,499 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 2,365 people were discharged from medical observation.

A total of 30 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland on Monday, including nine imported ones. Two asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 42 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,033 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 275 from abroad.

By Monday, 914 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 373 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 216 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 57 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers return to Beijing after aiding Hubei in fight against COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-07 07:45:56 | Editor: Lu Hui


----------



## LKJ86

*Medical workers return to Shaanxi after aiding COVID-19 fight in Hubei*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-06 22:06:43 | Editor: mingmei


----------



## LKJ86

*Severe case of COVID-19 has functions of his lungs recovered in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-06 10:42:59 | Editor: huaxia


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports no increase in domestic COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-07 10:15:45 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 7 (Xinhua) -- No new domestically transmitted cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) were reported on the Chinese mainland on Monday, the National Health Commission said Tuesday.
> 
> All of 32 new confirmed COVID-19 cases reported on Monday were from overseas, bringing the total number of imported cases to 983, the commission said in its daily report.
> 
> No death was reported Monday, and 12 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland, according to the commission.
> 
> Monday also saw 89 people being discharged from hospitals after recovery, and the number of severe cases decreased by 54 to 211.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,740 by Monday, including 1,242 patients who were still being treated, 77,167 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,331 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 89 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus, and 14,499 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 2,365 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> A total of 30 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland on Monday, including nine imported ones. Two asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 42 were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,033 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 275 from abroad.
> 
> By Monday, 914 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 373 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 216 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 57 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 62 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-08 09:03:31 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 62 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Tuesday, of which 59 were imported.

Three new domestic cases were reported, including two in Shandong Province and one in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Two deaths were reported Tuesday, with one in Shanghai and the other in Hubei Province. A total of 12 new suspected cases, 11 imported ones and one in Guangdong, were reported on the mainland.

According to the commission, 112 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 22 to 189.

As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,042 imported cases. Of the cases, 328 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 714 were being treated with 23 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,802 by Tuesday, including 1,190 patients who were still being treated, 77,279 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,333 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 83 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 13,334 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 2,295 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Tuesday, 137 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 102 imported ones. A total of 11 asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 64 were discharged from medical observation including eight imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,095 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 358 from abroad.

By Tuesday, 935 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 376 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 236 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 61 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 62 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-08 09:03:31 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday it received reports of 62 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Tuesday, of which 59 were imported.
> 
> Three new domestic cases were reported, including two in Shandong Province and one in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Two deaths were reported Tuesday, with one in Shanghai and the other in Hubei Province. A total of 12 new suspected cases, 11 imported ones and one in Guangdong, were reported on the mainland.
> 
> According to the commission, 112 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 22 to 189.
> 
> As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,042 imported cases. Of the cases, 328 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 714 were being treated with 23 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,802 by Tuesday, including 1,190 patients who were still being treated, 77,279 patients who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,333 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 83 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 13,334 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 2,295 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 137 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases were reported on the mainland, including 102 imported ones. A total of 11 asymptomatic cases, all imported ones, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 64 were discharged from medical observation including eight imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,095 asymptomatic cases were still under medical observation, including 358 from abroad.
> 
> By Tuesday, 935 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 44 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 376 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 236 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 61 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 63 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-09 08:47:59 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 63 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, of which 61 were imported.

Two new domestic cases were reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.

Two deaths were reported in Hubei Province on Wednesday. A total of 17 new suspected cases -- 16 imported ones and one in Heilongjiang Province -- were reported on the mainland.

According to the commission, 91 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 13 to 176.

As of Wednesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,103 imported cases. Of the cases, 374 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 729 were being treated with 31 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,865 by Wednesday, including 1,160 patients who were still being treated, 77,370 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,335 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 73 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 12,510 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,848 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Wednesday, 56 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including 28 ones from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 15 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 32 were discharged from medical observation including seven imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,104 asymptomatic cases, including 364 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Wednesday, 960 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 379 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 264 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 67 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 63 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-09 08:47:59 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday it received reports of 63 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Wednesday, of which 61 were imported.
> 
> Two new domestic cases were reported in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said.
> 
> Two deaths were reported in Hubei Province on Wednesday. A total of 17 new suspected cases -- 16 imported ones and one in Heilongjiang Province -- were reported on the mainland.
> 
> According to the commission, 91 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery, while the number of severe cases decreased by 13 to 176.
> 
> As of Wednesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,103 imported cases. Of the cases, 374 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 729 were being treated with 31 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,865 by Wednesday, including 1,160 patients who were still being treated, 77,370 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,335 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 73 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 12,510 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 1,848 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Wednesday, 56 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including 28 ones from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 15 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 32 were discharged from medical observation including seven imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,104 asymptomatic cases, including 364 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Wednesday, 960 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 379 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 264 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 67 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 42 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-10 08:10:09 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday that it received reports of 42 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Thursday, of which 38 were imported.

Four new domestically transmitted cases were reported, with three in Guangdong Province and one in Heilongjiang Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.

One death was reported in Hubei Province on Thursday. A total of three new suspected cases, all from abroad, were also reported.

According to the commission, 85 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Thursday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 32 to 144.

As of Thursday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,141 imported cases. Of the cases, 408 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 733 were being treated with 34 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,907 by Thursday, including 1,116 patients who were still being treated, 77,455 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,336 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 53 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 11,176 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,823 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Thursday, 47 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including 14 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 40 were discharged from medical observation including 15 imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,097 asymptomatic cases, including 349 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Thursday, 973 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 380 in Taiwan including five deaths.

A total of 293 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 80 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 42 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-10 08:10:09 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Friday that it received reports of 42 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Thursday, of which 38 were imported.
> 
> Four new domestically transmitted cases were reported, with three in Guangdong Province and one in Heilongjiang Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.
> 
> One death was reported in Hubei Province on Thursday. A total of three new suspected cases, all from abroad, were also reported.
> 
> According to the commission, 85 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Thursday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 32 to 144.
> 
> As of Thursday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,141 imported cases. Of the cases, 408 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 733 were being treated with 34 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,907 by Thursday, including 1,116 patients who were still being treated, 77,455 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,336 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 53 people were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 11,176 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Thursday, 1,823 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Thursday, 47 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including 14 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 40 were discharged from medical observation including 15 imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,097 asymptomatic cases, including 349 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Thursday, 973 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 380 in Taiwan including five deaths.
> 
> A total of 293 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 80 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-11 17:27:53 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese health authority said Saturday that it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Friday, of which 42 were imported.

Four new domestically transmitted cases were reported, with three in Guangdong and one in Heilongjiang, the National Health Commission (NHC) said in a daily report.

Three deaths, all in Hubei, and eight new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Friday on the mainland.

According to the commission, 70 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Friday, while the number of severe cases decreased by three to 141.

As of Friday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,183 imported cases. Of the cases, 449 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 734 were being treated with 37 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,953 by Friday, including 1,089 patients who were still being treated, 77,525 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,339 people who died of the disease.

The commission said 44 people, all imported infections, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 10,435 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 1,411 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Friday, 34 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including seven from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 25 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,092 asymptomatic cases, including 338 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

Noting that cluster infections have been reported in some parts of the country, Mi Feng, a spokesperson for the NHC, urged the public to strengthen protective measures and avoid gatherings at a press conference Saturday in Beijing.

All localities should intensify screenings and detection of COVID-19 cases, targeting key places and groups with high risks of infection, in order to minimize the risk of an epidemic rebound, Mi said.

By Friday, 989 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 382 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 309 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 91 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-11 17:27:53 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese health authority said Saturday that it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Friday, of which 42 were imported.
> 
> Four new domestically transmitted cases were reported, with three in Guangdong and one in Heilongjiang, the National Health Commission (NHC) said in a daily report.
> 
> Three deaths, all in Hubei, and eight new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Friday on the mainland.
> 
> According to the commission, 70 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Friday, while the number of severe cases decreased by three to 141.
> 
> As of Friday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,183 imported cases. Of the cases, 449 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 734 were being treated with 37 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 81,953 by Friday, including 1,089 patients who were still being treated, 77,525 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,339 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said 44 people, all imported infections, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 10,435 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Friday, 1,411 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Friday, 34 new asymptomatic COVID-19 cases, including seven from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed infections, and 25 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,092 asymptomatic cases, including 338 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> Noting that cluster infections have been reported in some parts of the country, Mi Feng, a spokesperson for the NHC, urged the public to strengthen protective measures and avoid gatherings at a press conference Saturday in Beijing.
> 
> All localities should intensify screenings and detection of COVID-19 cases, targeting key places and groups with high risks of infection, in order to minimize the risk of an epidemic rebound, Mi said.
> 
> By Friday, 989 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 382 in Taiwan including six deaths.
> 
> A total of 309 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 91 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 99 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-12 09:23:43 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday that it received reports of 99 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Saturday, of which 97 were imported.

Two new domestically transmitted cases were reported, both in Heilongjiang Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.

No death was reported Saturday. And 49 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland.

According to the commission, 50 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Saturday, while the number of severe cases decreased by two to 139.

As of Saturday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,280 imported cases. Of the cases, 481 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 799 were being treated with 36 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,052 by Saturday, including 1,138 patients who were still being treated, 77,575 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,339 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 82 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 9,722 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,534 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Saturday, 63 new asymptomatic cases, including 12 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 55 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,086 asymptomatic cases, including 332 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Saturday, 1,000 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 385 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 336 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 99 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 99 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-12 09:23:43 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday that it received reports of 99 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Saturday, of which 97 were imported.
> 
> Two new domestically transmitted cases were reported, both in Heilongjiang Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.
> 
> No death was reported Saturday. And 49 new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported on the mainland.
> 
> According to the commission, 50 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Saturday, while the number of severe cases decreased by two to 139.
> 
> As of Saturday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,280 imported cases. Of the cases, 481 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 799 were being treated with 36 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,052 by Saturday, including 1,138 patients who were still being treated, 77,575 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,339 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 82 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 9,722 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Saturday, 1,534 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Saturday, 63 new asymptomatic cases, including 12 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 14 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 55 were discharged from medical observation including four imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,086 asymptomatic cases, including 332 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Saturday, 1,000 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 385 in Taiwan including six deaths.
> 
> A total of 336 patients in Hong Kong, 10 in Macao and 99 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 108 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-13 09:14:45 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 13 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday that it received reports of 108 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, of which 98 were imported.

Ten new domestically transmitted cases were reported, including seven in Heilongjiang Province and three in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.

Two deaths, all in Hubei Province, and six new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Sunday on the mainland.

According to the commission, 88 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Sunday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 18 to 121.

As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,378 imported cases. Of the cases, 511 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 867 were being treated with 38 in severe condition, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,160 by Sunday, including 1,156 patients who were still being treated, 77,663 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,341 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 72 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 9,655 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 1,092 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Sunday, 61 new asymptomatic cases, including 12 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 28 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 55 were discharged from medical observation including nine imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,064 asymptomatic cases, including 307 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Sunday, 1,004 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 388 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 360 patients in Hong Kong, 13 in Macao and 109 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 108 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-13 09:14:45 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 13 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Monday that it received reports of 108 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Sunday, of which 98 were imported.
> 
> Ten new domestically transmitted cases were reported, including seven in Heilongjiang Province and three in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.
> 
> Two deaths, all in Hubei Province, and six new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Sunday on the mainland.
> 
> According to the commission, 88 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Sunday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 18 to 121.
> 
> As of Sunday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,378 imported cases. Of the cases, 511 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 867 were being treated with 38 in severe condition, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,160 by Sunday, including 1,156 patients who were still being treated, 77,663 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,341 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 72 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 9,655 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Sunday, 1,092 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Sunday, 61 new asymptomatic cases, including 12 from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 28 asymptomatic cases, all imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 55 were discharged from medical observation including nine imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,064 asymptomatic cases, including 307 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Sunday, 1,004 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 388 in Taiwan including six deaths.
> 
> A total of 360 patients in Hong Kong, 13 in Macao and 109 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 89 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-14 09:06:16 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday that it received reports of 89 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Monday, of which 86 were imported.

Three new domestically transmitted cases were reported, all in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.

Three new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Monday on the mainland, with two in Shanghai and one in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

According to the commission, 75 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Monday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 5 to 116.

As of Monday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,464 imported cases. Of the cases, 559 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, 905 were being treated with 37 in severe condition and no death had been reported, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,249 by Monday, including 1,170 patients who were still being treated, 77,738 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,341 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 72 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 8,612 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,674 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Monday, 54 new asymptomatic cases, including five from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 67 asymptomatic cases, of which 66 were imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 46 were discharged from medical observation including nine imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,005 asymptomatic cases, including 237 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Monday, 1,009 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 393 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 397 patients in Hong Kong, 13 in Macao and 114 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 89 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-14 09:06:16 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Tuesday that it received reports of 89 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Monday, of which 86 were imported.
> 
> Three new domestically transmitted cases were reported, all in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.
> 
> Three new suspected cases, all imported ones, were reported Monday on the mainland, with two in Shanghai and one in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.
> 
> According to the commission, 75 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Monday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 5 to 116.
> 
> As of Monday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,464 imported cases. Of the cases, 559 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, 905 were being treated with 37 in severe condition and no death had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,249 by Monday, including 1,170 patients who were still being treated, 77,738 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,341 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 72 people, all imported ones, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 8,612 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Monday, 1,674 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Monday, 54 new asymptomatic cases, including five from abroad, were reported on the mainland. A total of 67 asymptomatic cases, of which 66 were imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 46 were discharged from medical observation including nine imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,005 asymptomatic cases, including 237 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Monday, 1,009 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 393 in Taiwan including six deaths.
> 
> A total of 397 patients in Hong Kong, 13 in Macao and 114 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-15 09:21:15 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday that it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Tuesday, of which 36 were imported.

A total of 10 new domestically transmitted cases were reported, including eight in Heilongjiang Province and two in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.

One death in Hubei Province was reported Tuesday on the mainland. A total of 11 new suspected cases, including 10 imported ones and one in Liaoning Province, were also reported.

According to the commission, 78 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Tuesday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 3 to 113.

As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,500 imported cases. Of the cases, 596 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, 904 were being treated with 45 in severe condition and no death had been reported, said the commission.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,295 by Tuesday, including 1,137 patients who were still being treated, 77,816 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,342 people who died of the disease.

The commission said that 73 people, including 72 from abroad, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 8,309 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,058 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Tuesday, 57 new asymptomatic cases, including three from abroad, were reported on the mainland. Seven asymptomatic cases, of which five were imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 32 were discharged from medical observation including seven imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,023 asymptomatic cases, including 228 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Tuesday, 1,012 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 393 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 434 patients in Hong Kong, 15 in Macao and 124 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------



## LKJ86

*Wuhan makeshift hospital retires as epidemic wanes*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese mainland reports 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-15 09:21:15 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, April 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Wednesday that it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Tuesday, of which 36 were imported.
> 
> A total of 10 new domestically transmitted cases were reported, including eight in Heilongjiang Province and two in Guangdong Province, the National Health Commission said in a daily report.
> 
> One death in Hubei Province was reported Tuesday on the mainland. A total of 11 new suspected cases, including 10 imported ones and one in Liaoning Province, were also reported.
> 
> According to the commission, 78 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Tuesday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 3 to 113.
> 
> As of Tuesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,500 imported cases. Of the cases, 596 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, 904 were being treated with 45 in severe condition and no death had been reported, said the commission.
> 
> The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,295 by Tuesday, including 1,137 patients who were still being treated, 77,816 people who had been discharged after recovery, and 3,342 people who died of the disease.
> 
> The commission said that 73 people, including 72 from abroad, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.
> 
> It added that 8,309 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Tuesday, 1,058 people were discharged from medical observation.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, 57 new asymptomatic cases, including three from abroad, were reported on the mainland. Seven asymptomatic cases, of which five were imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 32 were discharged from medical observation including seven imported cases, according to the commission.
> 
> The commission said 1,023 asymptomatic cases, including 228 from abroad, were still under medical observation.
> 
> By Tuesday, 1,012 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 393 in Taiwan including six deaths.
> 
> A total of 434 patients in Hong Kong, 15 in Macao and 124 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


*Chinese mainland reports 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-16 09:29:43 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, April 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Thursday that it received reports of 46 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the mainland Wednesday, of which 34 were imported.

The other 12 new cases were domestically transmitted, the National Health Commission said in a daily report, noting that five cases were reported in Guangdong Province, four in Heilongjiang Province and three in Beijing.

No death was reported Wednesday on the mainland. Four new suspected cases, with three imported in Shanghai and one domestic case in Beijing, were also reported.

According to the commission, 76 people were discharged from hospitals after recovery Wednesday, while the number of severe cases decreased by 18 to 95.

As of Wednesday, the mainland had reported a total of 1,534 imported cases. Of the cases, 636 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 898 patients, 46 of whom were in severe conditions, were being treated, said the commission.

No death from the imported cases had been reported, it added.

The overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 82,341 by Wednesday, including 1,107 patients who were still being treated, and 77,892 people who had been discharged after recovery, the commission said.

Altogether 3,342 people had died of the disease, it added.

The commission said that 63 people, including 61 from abroad, were still suspected of being infected with the virus.

It added that 8,484 close contacts were still under medical observation. On Wednesday, 521 people were discharged from medical observation.

Also on Wednesday, 64 new asymptomatic cases, including three from abroad, were reported on the mainland. Six asymptomatic cases, two of which were imported, were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and 49 were discharged from medical observation including 12 imported cases, according to the commission.

The commission said 1,032 asymptomatic cases, including 217 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Wednesday, 1,016 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 395 in Taiwan including six deaths.

A total of 459 patients in Hong Kong, 16 in Macao and 137 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery.


----------

